# Scottish Girls...part 4



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Happy chatting 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thought I'd get things going!!

 everyone,

Hope you all had a nice weekend. We had some friends to stay this weekend, one of which is 5 months preganant and ended up at Ninewells again!! She passed out last night so we took her up there but all was ok, just a dip in BP. Cant seem to stay away from that place at the moment!

I've been feeling ok, less actual vomiting and back to the nausea, no pains tho which is good. Got another scan on wed.

Sorry no personals, absolutely knackered!

Janet x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck today Red.


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope you're all doing fine. Pretty miserable weather wise down here in the Borders. Hope it's nicer where you all are. Was up at the Taste festival in Edinburgh on Saturday. Really enjoyed it but ate too much!

Red-Just wanted to let you know I've been thinking of you and hope all looks a lot better tomorrow.   

Speak soon
Love Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!

Vicky-hello there, drove my friends to Edinburgh airport at 6am this morning and the weather was flippin awful coming through Fife too, pouring rain and difficult to see. Glad you had a good day though.

Pollybundle-Not too long to wait until your baseline scan now, are you looking forward to it? I felt like things were starting to happen once I got to that point.

Helen and Carrie-How are things with you guys? Hope all going to plan

Alison-What did you decide about the Nuchal Fold scan in the end? We have a scan tmrw and expect they will mention it to us at that point.

Red- A huge   for tomorrow, I really hope that you come away from your scan feeling much more positive 

To everyone else, hope you are all well and keeping busy!

Back to work for me tomorrow thank God, though doubt I will think that in the morning!!! Just have to get through the day with vomiting too much!!!

Take care all

Janet xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just wanted to say thanks for all your positive messages, i  will let you know how things go tomorrow.

Janet - best wishes for you tomorrow.

Helen -   saw your news on the other thread.

No more personals for me tonight.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls!

Quickie from me to say   to Red and Janet for scans today!


Alison


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

bad news for us today we were told that my that our little one has not developed from last week and that it must have died sometime last week or before.  Couldn't get to see Dr today so have to go back tomorrow to discuss the options i.e have D&C or let nature take its course.  Not sure what I want to do yet.

Hope everyone is well.

Red


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Red, posted you a message on the other thread   .

Can't remember if I have posted here since my scan - am feeling so sick at the moment and I think my brain might have melted. Just to say I had an early scan at 6 weeks due to a bleed and it's TWINS!! Two heartbeats - very happy  .

Hope everyone else is doing well, I seem to be losing track of everyone at the moment, sorry.

Helen


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh Red, I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you deserve today.  

How are you feeling?

The next step is very much a personal decision for you.  When I had my m/c, I wanted to hang on to my baby for as long as possible, but then found I couldn't cope with the anxiety of waiting for nature to take it's course.

I'm here for you!

Alison.


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh Red,

Im so sorry about your news today, you must be devastated.

Thinking about you  

Take care

Janet xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Red

I am truly sorry that you have received such awful news.  I don't really know what to say, other than I'm here for you and am thinking of you and your DH at this extremely diffcult time.

Love always - Your FF Carrie XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Red

I am so very sad to read your news       

As the girls have said we are all here for you if you need us honey.

Take care ..  remember you are not alone.    any time you feel like a chat ..



Hope everyone is well been reading all your posts but not had a chance to post   ..still having blooming laptop trouble been forced to buy a new one now   as my one is goosed.  Using DH's one and he always needs it so need to get one very soon.

Good Luck Love YodaXX


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hope evryone is well.

Sorry to hear your news Red.  Big hugs to you xxx  

Yes my baseline scan is finally nearly here. mon 18th.  I just hope that my body has shut down properly so i can start my jags.  My MIL who has a very strong faith bought me a prayer card with St Gerard on it and he is the saint of motherhood.  I am not religious in any way but my goodness i have been praying to him every night.  I have to try everything don't I as there is no harm in trying?

Anyway nothing new to report until monday where hopefully i will have some good news.  I did get a start date for my new job at Stobhill hospital  for the 25th June. 

Take care of yourselves

Love Gail


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Red,
So sorry honey, its not fair is it, after all that we go through.
Take things easy and be good to yourself.  
Laura


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Red,

The hugest  for you and DH. I am sooo sorry that things haven't worked out for you   Here if you need me to talk.

With love

Maz x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

3 weeks later....finally got my ticker sorted!!!!

Red-  how you doing??

Hope all ok with the rest of you, feeling really sick tonight so just a quickie

Janet xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Red: I'm so sorry  . How are you doing?

Agora


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

We had our meeting at GRI this week to fill in the paperwork.  Most things were already done at the Nuffield so we don't need to go back now until we're ready to start.  She also tested me for ovarian reserve and took a high cervical smear.  If my ovarian reserve is high, which it may well be given the response to drugs last time, they may reduce the dose next time.  I'm not sure how I feel about that.  On the one hand it will greatly reduce my chances of OHSS and having to freeze all the embryos but on the other, out of our 17 eggs and 11 embryos we only had 2 good quality ones, so we could end up with none if we go down that route.  Trying not to worry about it just yet though, it may not be an issue.  

I've not had a period since my last IVF so we're holding off a bit to try and let my body return to some sort of normality.  I went to acupuncture last week and think I ovulated the following day, so hopefully AF will arrive next week sometime.  We're thinking August/September or September/October.  It partially depends on not clashing with other people's holidays at work.

We have our counselling session this week.  We had to cancel the last one because DH was so stressed about his exams, but he has his last one on Tuesday  , so I might actually be able to see a bit of him for the next few months!

I bought myself a really good book last weekend about managing emotions, "The emotional toolkit".  A lot of it really makes sense and has already started to help me a bit during the last week. 

Janet: sorry to hear you're feeling sick.  At least it's for a good cause!

Gail: I'm not particularly religious either, but I think a little bit of faith can do some good.  Good luck with your scan.  It all starts to feel a bit real when you reach the stimulation stage.  What is your new job?

Helen: congratulations on the twins.  That's fantastic news!

Vicky/Jovi/Chickadee/Maz How are you all?

Hi to anyone else I haven't mentioned.

Agora x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Thought I'd check in on everyone as DH has abandoned me for an hour and gone down to our local pub...

Red, how are you doing?  I've been thinking about you and your DH.  Hope you're ok!

Janet, sorry to hear your sickness is no better...good sign things are going well.

Agora, I think it best to give your body time to recover...we cycled last summer, which was too soon and ended up a BFN.  This time, we gave ourselves almost 8 months between cycles and  things have worked our perfectly.

Yoda, have you got a start date for your FET?  I see from your ticker it's "soon".

Gail, good luck for Monday...here's hoping stimms will start soon for you.

Helen, have you got over the shock yet?  I know we're still a bit dazed by the whole twin thing.

As for me, still exhausted and sleeping in the afternoon most days...I've been signed off by my GP for 2 weeks - I went to see him yesterday and found by blood pressure is low.  Seems like these twinnies really are taking everything from me.  To top it all off, my sickness has returned and I'm still losing weight.  I can't wait to feel normal again (not really complaining though!  )  Whatever normal may be...

Take care

Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Alison-   sorry to hear your sickness is back. As you know, I can sympathise with you greatly! Have spent most of the weekend throwing up. Have found Fruit Pastille ice lollies quite good as they quench thirst and taste nice and fruity. It was my sister in law who recommended them as she was very sick with her first pregnancy, so give them a go! Sounds like you need to relax and take it easy.

Gail-Hope all goes well with your baseline scan tomorrow, i felt like it was all starting to happen when I started stimming.

Hope all you aothere ladies are well and have had a nice weekend, off to catch the end of Big Brother now...yes I know, sad!!!

Take care 

Janet xxx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Alison,

I bought anti-sickness wristbands from boots to help with the sickness - they don't take it away completely but I think they take they edge off it. Also should have shares in ginger as I am drinking lemon and ginger tea, flat ginger ale and eating ginger nuts at 6.30 in the morning, blurrgh!! I think it does help. 

We have our 7 week scan on Wednesday, so a bit nervous, just hope everything is ok. I don't think the twin thing will sink in until at least my 12 week scan.

Hope your sickness isn't too bad.

Hope everyone else is well.

Helen


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quickie for tonight.  Hope everyone is well and behaving themselves lol.

Just an update, had my baseline scan today and everything was ok, nice thin lining on my womb and no other strange things going on in there.
I start my injections on friday and my next review is on the 29th june to determine when egg collection is.  I am so excited.

Anyways, take care of yourselves and will speak to you all soon

Love Gail xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls
Red so sorry to read your news, hugs  

I am going for blood tests on 18th July then get results 3 weeks later.

Its taken so long cos they messed it up at hossie. they thought I was on waiting list since jan 2007 when its been since 2006!!!  
If i hadnt phoned I wouldnt have known!!

so things are a bit delayed.

All the forms and tests have freaked us out a bit!!  

sure it'll be fine

hope you are all well


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just thought I'd pop on to say hello to everyone, and say I am thinking of you all and sending lots of wonderful positivity!

Well our 1st scan is a week today, and we will be 8 weeks + 1 day by then.  This wait is unbearable - but we are so excited!!!!

I'm sympathysing with all you ladies who have the morning sickness / nausea - today was the worst - I've pretty much felt sick ALL day.  Oh well at least we're feeling like this for a great reason - I'm trying to keep focused on that......

Love to you all - Carrie XX


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls
Been a bit busy so not really been on here to post. I'm truly sorry Red. This must be the most awful time for you just now. Hope you're getting the support you need.
Helen-good luck with your scan tomorrow.
Carrie, Alison, Janet-hope you lovely ladies are doing fine and not feeling too pukey!
Pollybundle-good luck with your injections.
Agora, Maz, Yoda and anyone else I've missed hello and hope you're doing OK.
Speak soon
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

hello!!!

Hope everyone is well today.

Helen-Good luck for scan tomorrow, bet you cant wait now. Im really pleased with the pictures we got at ours last week.

Carrie-I hope yours goes well next week too, after all the waiting so far, one more week shouldnt hopefully be too bad 

Gail-Great news about your baseline scan...full steam ahead. Will you be injecting yourself?

Kizzymouse-What a pain that is! Thank God you phoned. My GP surgery lost my screening bloods when we first started so we were set back a couple of months but you couldve been waiting ages. Glad youve got an appt now anyway 

Alison-How are you? Hows the sickness now? I feel like I had a good day, only vomited twice! This is my first full week back at work and I have come home yesterday and today knackered and i just have the one little bean taking all my energy so you make sure you take it nice and easy and dont rush back....some things are more important!

Agora-Nice to see you back on and to hear that things are starting to progress again with you. I think you are probably right to let your body recover first and hopefully you will be fighting fit and ready to go again. 

Red-Hope you and DP are ok, still thinking about you

Vicky, Maz, Chickadee, Yoda, Jovi, Elaine, laura and everyone else  

Take care all,

Janet xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Not been around much lately as doing training for new job(which I'm leaving today as got the other job I wanted) but have been trying to read and keep up with all your news.

Helen good luck for scan today

Alison sorry to hear your feeling rough.

Kizzymouse can't believe the hospital had mixed up your dates at least it's sorted now.

Gail good luck with the injections.

Janet and helen the only thing that helped me with the sickness although didn't take it away totally was just to snack often.

Yoda and all the other girls hope you're doing well.

Well things good here, Jamie got daddy some nice things for his first fathers day, got him a card from photobox with Jamies picture on it which was lovely and he took him to TGI's for dinner.  He is getting so big now will need to update his picture, I was in Tesco shopping on Saturday and I turned round and he had took a banana out of my shopping and bit through the skin so banana was squirting out everywhere but I peeled it for him and he ate the whole banana on his own, just feel my baby is growing up to fast.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all  ,

Haven't been on for a while so thought I'd catch up on the news...

Michelle- hope the new job goes well   Sounds like you had a lovely day on Sunday, can't believe that Jamie is getting so old these days. I suppose they develop so quickly over the first couple of years that it's hard to keep track of it all and remember when they were just weeks old. Very impressed at his banana trick though  

Janet- hope you're not overdoing it too much. You must be exhausted having gone back to do a full week. Really hope that the sickness settles down for you sometime soon. 

Vicky- glad to hear that you are keeping busy. Hope it's with social life and not just work   Have you made any decisions about yur next treatment yet. Hope all is well  

Kizzymouse- what a nightmare with the hospital   only a year out   Can't believe they're still making you wait until July to get the ball rolling. Try not to worry about the tests etc.. you'll get used to being treated like a guinea pig   If you're having problems with the forms just ask the clinic to help you out with them. ERI helped us fill ours in as there is so much to go through  .

Carrie- not long until your scan now     hope all goes well

Gail- good luck with the injections when they start, looking forward to hearing about follie progress  

Helen- congrats on the twins   can't believe they can pick it up that early. Hope that all went well at the scan today, looking forward to seeing the pics in the gallery  

Alison- sounds like you're having a bit of a hard time at the moment. Hope this 2 weeks rest will help you to recover some energy and weight. This preganancy lark certainly takes its toll on the body!

Agora- great to see you posting again. Glad you are feeling a bit better these days, hope the counselling this week goes well. Sending lots of     for your next cycle.

Yoda- you got your computer connection sorted out yet or are you still borrowing DH's laptop? Hope all is well with you and little Lewis.

Red-  thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing grand   . All well with me, just getting a little nervous about starting again   Called up this afternoon and maxed out the credit card again   Just a mere £3380 for cycle 3! Savings account is only a shadow of what it was in ealry 2006     Might have to start seriously thinking about how many times we can afford to go through all this.... Wish I could convince myself that there is more to life than this but still can't get over the desire to have a family of my own   

Anyway... didn't mean to end on such a downer- sorry  

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just popping on for a quick post and to say a big thanks to everyone for their kind messages. 

Mazv- not long until your tx- Hope this one is the one for you.         

Helen - Hope your scan went well yesterday.

Carrie - not long now until your scan, hows the sick feeling ?

Janet and Alison - hope everything is good with the both of you ?  Are you both discharged from Ninewells now ?

Agora- I think delaying your tx for a couple of months will be for the best as it will give you time to get mentally and physically prepared for it.  I hope the counselling goes well.  I went for counselling recently, sometimes i thought it went really well and other times i thought it was a waste of time.  I think it maybe depends what you put into it as sometimes I couldn't bring myself to say what I really felt and talked about 'little' problems instead 

A big   to everyone I have missed.

take care

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi All!

Red, It's good to see you back on line...hope your doing ok!  I think (?) we've been discharged from Ninewells, but not sure...I've not been in contact since my 7 week scan.  Have you had any thoughts on the next steps?

Janet, hope you're coping being back at work.  Just remember you're carrying precious cargo...

Mazv, we decided this was our last go at tx.  I think what we could have done with the £12k, but what we have achieved is well worth it.  If treatment had failed, I'm not sure if I would have been able to stick to our decision.

I'm starting to feel better...no sickness since Tuesday and feel like I have slightly more energy...back to GP tomorrow - I'm hoping he'll sign me back to work part-time.  Don't think I can face full days...I'm an HR Manager for a European company, so things are pretty stressful most of the time.

Sorry for short post, off out for tea...see I really am feeling better!

Take care, 

Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just a quickie from me to say hello as havent been on for a while and off  to visit DP parents this weekend. Hope all ok with you all.

I have had a rotten few days. Throwing up every meal and feeling knackered and tired, am exhausted, Could do without the long car journey today to be honest and would be nice to be sleeping in own bed. Feel miserable. The funny thing is, on wednesday, I felt great and started to say to people, I think the sickness is wearing off!!

While I am obviously delighted to be pregnant and know that the sickness is a good sign, its terribly hard work and draining. I think DP getting a bit fed up with me now too  

Oh well, better get on, sorry for the me post.

Hope you all have a good weekend and that the meet up today (if still on) goes well.

Take care

Janet xxxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry but I'm just on for a quick ME post - we have our 1st scan tomorrow at 2:00pm and are SOOO excited, and nervous at the same time.  I'll post tomorrow night and let you all know how we get on.  I'm off for a bath now and early to bed - up for work tomorrow.

Lots of love and     to you all.

Love - Carrie XX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

Carrie- just wanted to wish you well for today.   

 to everyone else

Red


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Good luck Carrie!

Hope all goes well today

Janet x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well we have one baby with a strong heartbeat - we feel truly blessed.  We only had one embryo put back, but as there are twins on both sides of our families, we thought this one may split.  Anyway, we got a picture and the baby looks fab.  I am actually 8 wks + 3 so 2 days further on than I thought, and our due date is 1st Feb 2008.  I'll try and post the picture later if I can work out how to do it!!

Thanks for all the love and support from you all - it really means a lot.

CJ - I am SOO pleased that the procedure went well for you.  I am thinking of you and am here for you through the crazy 2WW - stay strong and positive.......

Love to all my FF's - Carrie XX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

That's excellent news. Bet you and DH are over the moon. Lots of     for the next 7 months.

Hope everyone else is well. Will try and catch up on personals later in the week.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi

Sorry not posted in a while.

Congratulations Carrie.      Hope everything goes well for you during the coming months.

Hope everyone else is ok and taking good care of themselves.

I am managing to do my injections ok no problems.  My left side is more nippy than my right side.  I must be fatter on my right side. lol

I started my new job today and after all the worrying about telling my new boss about wanting time off for tx appointments I need not have worried.  I told her that I was undergoing ICSI and would possibly be going for EC next week or so and she said she was going through exactly the same thing. and time off would be no problem.  I feel better about that.

Anyways speak to you all soon.

Love to you all 

Gail xxxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations Carrie  

Glad everything is ok, roll on all the sickness now!!! 

Take care,

Janet

PS   to everyone else, sorrynot many personals recently but not been feeling too rosy myself. Hope you are all ok


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations Carrie, so pleased for you.

Take care

Red


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope you're all OK. Carrie, glad your scan went well and all the best for the coming months.

I had a phone call from my consultant on Monday regarding treatment of my fibroid which up until last week, I had been told that it was causing no problem at all. She is now recommending a myomectomy as she thinks the fibroid may be one factor of me not getting pregnant. She is also going to put me on a different protocol this time. She thinks I could have a low ovarian reserve, because of me not producing many eggs. Also the quality of the embryos not being great suggests to her that my eggs are that of a 39year old. What brilliant news, it doesn't get any better does it?!!
Anyway, as I've still got two shots left I've decided not to go for a myomectomy this time as there are risks involved with it, small as they are but hysterectomy being one of them! Also, it would put my treatment back by about six months. I'm going to go for the different protocol this time and see what happens. Then that failing have the myomectomy.
To be honest I just want to be at the end of all this. It's the uncertainty of it all that is driving me crazy. I just want to know one way or the other then accept and move on with life.
I should hopefully be starting July/August time so, will keep you posted. Sorry for the me post girls.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Vicky: I just wanted to say, I think you're making the right decision but also, if it does come to a myomectomy, the only two women I know who have had it done became pregnant naturally quite quickly afterwards.

I think I may have a similar issue with egg quality, so I can sympathise there.

I know exactly what you mean about knowing one way or the other and then being able to move on.  I'm almost becoming impatient to move on to adoption because i feel that will give us better odds than IVF currently is.

At least you're nearly ready to start.  Good luck!

Gail: that's a bizarre coincidence that your new boss is also going through ICSI.  It just shows how many of us are out there.

Hope all you pregnant ladies are doing well.

AF did eventually appear for me, so hopefully my body is returning to normal.  I think realistically I'm probably looking at September/October for our next cycle.

Hi to anyone I've missed

Agora


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to pop on to thank you all for the congratulations you have sent me - it really does mean a lot.  You should be able to see the scan photo now at the side of this post - not the best but you can make it out.  The baby is actually upside down in the photo!!!!!

It sounds like a lot of you are having a difficult time - just wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of     - stay strong and never lose the dream.

Love to you all - your FF Carrie XX


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Carrie- your picture looks great, you mustbe really chuffed. we are going to get another look at our little one again today...our little one who is dead intent on making his or her mum as sick as possible throughout this experience...still feeling crap!

Agora-Good to see you on here again and to know you will hopefully be starting again after the summer

Vicky-you too, not too long until you start now. do you have a date yet?

Alison-How are things going with you? Are you ballooning yet?

Gail-Hope you have settled into the new job. Glad you have a nice understanding boss, it makes things much easier.

 to everyone else

Janet xx


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all  

Just a quick update.  Had EC today and after being  I would only have between 4-5 eggs they actually got 7!  I was chuffed! 

They were being injected with Michaels   at 2pm, so we have our fingers crossed that the eggs are mature enough, fertilise and last untill sat when my ET is.  I think saturday will be my lucky day as it is 7-7-07 and they got 7 eggs and also i was born in 1977.  All those 7's must be lucky!!!! 

Anyways will let you know how I get on.

Hope everyone is well and behaving themselves. lol

Speak to you all soon

Love Gail


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies!

This thread seems to be quiet...I know, I'm guilty of not posting lately!

It's really nice to hear how you're all doing!

Janet, I really hope you're starting to feel better!  The placenta should hopefully start doing all the hard work soon.  You really are having a horrible time of it.  Have you had your booking appointment yet?  Just wondering when you're next going to see bubs.

Carrie, hope your symptoms aren't getting your down!

Vicky, not long really before you're back on the rollercoaster again.  Bet you can't wait to get started!

Agora, waiting a few months for your next treatment is really giving your body time to recover and will hopefully give you the best chance of success!  I truly believe this is the reason our last treatment was successful as we waited around 9 months.

Gail, 7 is a great number!  We had 7 eggs, I believe in quality over quantity.  Hope things develop nicely for you and all goes well on Saturday!  

Red, hope you're ok!

I'm still off work...I was hoping to go back 2 weeks ago, but GP refused to sign me back due to my blood pressure being so low.  I'm glad to report I'm feeling almost 100% again - I'm able to eat, cook, do housework etc.  GP has signed me back to work from Monday.  We had our 13 week nuchal fold scan last week - all looks perfectly normal for both twins and have now met the consultant who is going to provide our care throughout the pregnancy.  This has installed some faith in not being able to go for the midwife led unit.  Anyway, next scan is just over 4 weeks away - still not decided if we want to find out the sex.  Part of me wants a surprise at the end of it all, but the other part thinks it might be easier to know and get organised...I'll keep you posted. 

Other than being off to Turkey on the 17th August, nothing more to report.

Take care, ladies!

Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello

Gail, glad EC went well. Hopefully they are getting busy overnight!

Alison-Glad to hear all ok with you. We had our nuchal scan on tue and the measurements were very promising but our bloods came back putting us at high risk. It has completely thrown us and not sure what to do next, prob amnio, feeling bit down.

Sorry just keeping this brief evryone, hope youre all ok

Janet x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Janet, just want to let you know I'm thinking about you! 

I did read a post (do a search on Nuchal) where a lady had terrible results from the Nuchal and then used got very different results from another clinic.  Both your ages should put you at really low risk, so this seems an unusual result.  Our hospital don't do the Nuchal as routine, so if I was having a singleton, I would have to wait until 16 weeks for the triple blood test...


Take care, Alison


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All 

Sorry I've been awol for a few days. hope everyone is doing ok.

Gail- great news about your 7 eggs. Fingers crossed for today that the fert rates are good. All those 7's must be lucky      

Alison- glad to hear that you are feeling better. Hope work on Monday isn't too bad. Great news that all well with the twins   Must be hard deciding whether to find out or not at the next scan   Either way hope all is well

Janet- sorry to hear about the bloods but the scan sounded promising. Is it usual to have such a difference in the results? Try not to worry about it (easier said than done though   ) these things really are quite rare. Quite a lot of women are told things look high risk but then turn out to be perfectly fine   Hope you are able to decide where to go from here. Good luck if you decide to go with the amnio.

Carrie- congrats on the good news that all was well at scan. Hope you're doing ok.

Vicky- good luck for the next cycle hun. I'm hoping to be a July/August cycler too. Hard decision to make about the fibriod but I'm sure you've made the right one for you. Every time I get scanned they always remind me I've got one as well but according to ERI it doesn't affect my chances of pregnancy (so why haven't I manged to get further than 2 chemical's in 4+ years   ) Anyway sending you lots of     for round 3

Agora- glad to hear that things are back to normal and you are looking ahead to the next round in the Autumn. Sending lots of     yor way.

Red- hope all is well with you  .

Things with me are a bit up in the air as I was supposed to start treatment next week but am possibly going to be able to get an NHS funded cycle this year now (but not until November). Still waiting for ERI to get back to me and let me know if I can move this forward to now and still cycle in July but get a refund on my credit card (have already paid the 3.3k). All a bit unsettling as I was really excited about starting again but now am in limbo and don't want to get my hopes up incase i have to postpone  

Anyway hope all the other Scots girls are well. Where is everyone these days   I take it the weather is keeping everyone away   

Have a good weekend all  

Maz x


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick update from my EC.  They got 7 eggs, 4 of which were mature enough to be injected, and only two have fertilised.  So sitting in the fridge at Ninewells there are two little embros waiting for us tomorrow.

I just hope that they are very sticky ones.

I will let you know what grade they are etc tomorrow.

Speak to you soon

Gail xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Gail,

Pleased to hear that you got two embies from your cycle. Am hoping that all went well and you made it to ET on Saturday and are now resting up and guzzling the pineapply juice and brazil nuts   Do take it easy, try to stay sane during the 2ww   and think lots of     thoughts.

Maz x

Hope all the other Scots girls are well. Everyone's been very quite recently. Hoping this means you are all keeping busy and leading exciting and interesting lives outside of the joyous IF rollercoaster   Love to all and masses of


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello all

Hope everyone is well and looking after themselves.

Maz - Yes made it to ET with 2 grade 2 emies one 2 cell  (ready to divide again according to embrologist) and one 4 cell.  Or as my husband likes to call them Henrik and Larsson (as he loves football and also his number when he played was 7 also).  Just have to wait and test on the 24 July.
I will try not to get too stressed, the only thing is I am a "on the go" person and find it very hard to relax and take it easy.  But I will try.

My two wee guys are still floating around and hopefully they will decide to stay.

I will keep you all posted on my progress.

Love Gail xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations Gail,

I hope your little embies are getting nice and cosy right now and that the dreaded   doesnt drag on too long!!!!
Take care, hope all goes ok and roll on 24th!!!!!

Janet x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Loving the names Gail     They should definitely do the trick for you, especially as you named them after a God   

Take it easy

Maz


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies!

Gail, hope Henrik & Larsson are snuggling in nicely...the 24th will be here before you know it!  The first week is always the worst.

Maz, any update on you?  

Janet, how are you feeling now?  Any more news following your bloods?

This thread's going quiet again...hope you're all ok!

Latest update from me is terrible backache last week...doc thinks my womb may be pushing on a nerve and causing sciatica.  Other than that, feeling great with my ever expanding belly.

Take care, Alison


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well.

Well i am on day 10 of my 17 day wait so only 7 more to go.  I had a panic attack last night, I think it really hit me about all the stuff I have ben through and what caould be the outcome.  I cried for ages.  Told my husband that I was so scared and that what were we going to do if it did not work.  I have not had any symptoms, i am still having some pains in my stomach but no signs that i could make to be early symptoms.  It is the last day of my pesseries today so i suppose only time will tell.  I do not know what I will do if AF comes.I will be so devesated.  

Sorry need to go I feel as though I am going to start crying again and i cant as trying not to get myself stressed.

Gail xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

sorry not posted for a while but needed to have a break to get my head sorted   I have been lurking though.

Janet - I am thinking of you.        

Pollybundle- try not to stress, I know easier said than done.  i was quite stressed on my 2ww, then one morning I had some blood and it hit me that it was over.  Its strange because then I felt relieved that at least I knew the outcome and didn't have to worry anymore   Anyway it turned out that the bleeding came to nothing and I went on to get an BFP, just was unfortunate that it didn't stay this time.

Alison - sorry to hear about the backache, glad everything else is good.

Mazv-  Anyword on the dates of your treatment ?  I really hope this time its going to be the right time for you.       

Good luck to Agora and Vicky on their next treatment as well.

A big   to everyone I have missed, must rush- off to watch Eastenders !

Lots of love

red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Gail 
I dont usually post on this thread, but I do read it often, post on the Fife board, its quite a quite board, maybe should be posting here aswell.  Anyway, please don't give up hope, you have come this far.  I remember my 1st cycle last year, you have gone through so much and I know that you just want it to work.  Keep positive, you have had no reason to beleive that it has not worked, and yes I know that you finish the perrersies soon in a way you feel safe while using them, but try and keep going, dont stress about what might not happen.
Just thought I had to post as last year I had no one to rant to and wish I had found FF sooner.
Take care and put your feet up and try and relax.
Bev


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry, don't have much time for personals at the moment.  Just wanted to let you all know, the decision has been made and we are going for an August/September cycle.  I phoned the unit yesterday and have a date for my prostap injection and scan.

Not entirely sure how I feel about this but know I need to give this another shot or I'll never be able to move on with my life.  Let's hope this is the one.

Red: hope you're doing OK.  I've been thinking about you.

Janet:   hope it all works out for you.

Agora x


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi ladies

thanks for all the support.  I am sorry i lost it, but as Bev said it it good to have someone who has gone or going through the same thing.

I have def calmed down a bit and have tried not to think about it as much today.  It is my first day not taking my pesseries and so far af has not arrived, although everytime i go to the loo i have a good inspection lol.

Thanks again ladies I will let you know the outcome when I test.  I am meant o test on tues 24th but if af does not arrive i am going to test on 21st to get it over with.

Love to you all

Gail xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

New to this thread usually post on the June/July cycle buddies, but have noticed this thread especially for us Scottish girls.

Had baseline scan on 17th July and it went really well, and I am now starting my Gonal F injections tonite and I am really not looking forward to it at all, (the needle just looks absolutely huge, I know its not) DH says he definately won't do them for me as he is a big wuss when it comes to needles.  I am a nurse (work at ninewells were we are also having our first IVF treatment) but it is totally different giving a patient an injection to doing one on yourself.

Am on holiday at the moment but the weather doesn't seem to have improved any, but at least there is plenty on TV to watch including the Golf from Carnoustie.

Pollybundle - fingers crossed for your  

Agora - good luck for August/September

Alison S - Hope your backache is feeling better soon, nothing worse than a sore back

Hi to everyone else hope things are all good



Love Louise x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Louise,
Good-luck with the jabs, I must admit the needle does look long but its not too bad and you being a nurse, it should be second hand to you ha ha ha.
Every time I did mine I just thought its for the cause, its gotta help 
How has your treatment been so far, any side effects from the nasal spray.

Im just waiting to hear from Ninewells when we can start our next cycle, they have advised its in August so am awaiting the posti to give me the good news.

Good-luck to all the girls  on 2ww,

Gail I hope you are feeling better.

Off to watch Big Brothers Little Brother

Bev


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Bev ,

The side effects from the nasal spray have been awful, tiredness, headaches, really emotional and really snappy at my DH (poor him) for no reason at all.

Did my first injection tonight and was having palpitations thinking about it, sweaty palms and everything, then just took a big breathe and did it, (like you say think of the reason why I am doing them) and never felt a thing, don't know what all my fuss was about.

Hope the postie arrives soon with your start date.

Love Louise x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

I know I haven't been on much lately but don't seem to have much spare time nowadays, started my new job which I'm really enjoying and when I get in at night have to see to Jamie and then when he goes to bed I start getting the next days stuff ready, it's like a never ending circle.  Can't believe my baby will be 1 in just over 7 weeks the time has went in to fast but I have enjoyed every single minute with him so far and hope I continue to do so for many years to come.

Gail good luck if your testing tomorrow, I really hope you get a positive.
Louise welcome, my hubby always done my injections only ever had to do one myself and it took me ages so well done you.
Janet that's good you've got a timescale, the time will fly in.

How are the rest of you doing, it seems to have been a bit quiet on here lately, Hope we get some better weather soon, although it has been quite good this week.  I need to start getting on more to keep up to date with you all.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello evryone!!

Sorry I havent posted for a while but thankyou so much to you all for for all your nice wishes. We are just back from a break in the lake district for my 33rd(!) birthday so feling nice and relaxed now. Every now and then have a little worry moment but we have decided to try and stay as positive as we can until  we have to start worrying if we need to.

So hope you are all well.

Alison-poor you, back ache is a nightmare. exciting you have a bump now. Im not showing at all i dont think. Im trying to convince myself i can but no, i think its still fat!

Agora-Congratulations on making a decision to start again. I understand your hesitation but hopefully all will go well this time.


Louise-Remember that moment when i injected myself for the first time as DP did it to start off with..going for it, then stopping, then trying again, then stopping then eventually doing it and wondering why i had been such a baby!!! Good luck with it all tho

Michelle-HI! glad to hear all ok with you. no doubt you will up to your ears in birthday party planning and cake soon


Gail- how you doing? going  ? Good luck for testing!

Hello to everyone else, am so tired, this is ridiculous!!

Take care

Janet xx


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all

Ok I am very confused and also very very worried.

Friday 20th I started bleeding and it was browish, did a digital preg test and it was positive.

Saturday 21 i did digital and a normal pee stick one one at night one in the morning as i had started to bleed properly.  The tests were both positive.

Sunday I am now having what i would call a period but it is not heavy but it is proper blood.  I tested again this morning and again it was positive.

My proper test day is the 24th and ninewells wont do anythign till i phone on tuesday.

I am just worried now that i have lost me wee "Henrik and larsson" and what the test is picking up on is the last of the hcg in my system.

I am so scared of being so close and haviing probably losing my "wee guys".
HAs anyone else had similar?
ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Pollybundle: I don't want to give you false hope but after 4 positive tests, I would say you are pregnant.  It is possible to have implantation bleeding which resembles a period.

The HCG should be well out of your system by now.

I can only imagine how worried you are and hope the bleeding eases up soon.

Agora


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Pollybundle,
Sorry I cant help you, but just to let you know that I hope all goes well, I would just keep testing, it could be implantation bleed dont know.
Fingers crossed and that the bleeding stops .
Take care
Bev


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Pollybundle,

Im afraid I dont know either though I would tend to agree with Agora. Hope all is made clearer for you tomorrow when you contact Ninewells.

Thinking of you and sending you a big  

Janet x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Pollybundle, how are you?  Hope things went well for you today!

Alison


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi

Just a quick note to say that after starting to bleed on friday and gradually getting full bleeding - tested everyday from friday to monday and all tests positive.

Tested on actual test day to 3 negative tests, so sadly it was a negative for me.  

Ninewells said to wait and test again on friday, but there is no point in going through further torture and pain.  Midwife said i must have been pregnant but then I wasnt.  Will find out on friday what happens next as i have no clue.

I am so ****** off (excuse the french ladies)

Speak to you all soon.

Gail


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Gail,
Just to let you know am thinking of you and am so sorry to hear your news  
Id love to say keep positive, but at a time like this its hard to.
Gail test again on Friday as they suggest, and then as you say then see what happens.
Dont worry about the French, I could have used a few choice words myself.
Let us know who it goes.
Take care
Bev


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Gail,

So sorry to hear about what has happened  . Sounds like a chemical pregnancy, which unfortunately is quite common when embryo's attempt to implant and release enough hcg to get a positive result but then when there is no progress levels very quickly fall to negative and AF follows shortly after (happened to me first cycle and also to a few of the ERI girls recently   ).

Thinking of you and DH, hope you take some time out to look after yourself and help you come to terms with this. It is a hard thing to fdeal with. Will be here for you if you need to talk.

Maz x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Gail - so sorry to hear about your news   , we are on our first IVF treatment so am new to all this, but am here if you need to rant anymore. 

Love Louise x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Gail,

Hope youre doing ok, so sorry to hear your news  

Take care,

Janet xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Gail,

so sorry to read your news. 

take care

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Gail 

Hope you're ok!

Alison


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a short post to say hope everyone is well and that you are enjoying a weekend without rain ( hope I don't talk to soon).

Is anyone having tx this month as I am meant to be going back for natural FET this month.  My AF arrived on Thursday (which was a bit of a shock as I was told anything from 4-6 weeks and I was convinced my body would string it out to the end .) and if I want to have FET this month it will probably be round about 14 August.  Can't make my mind up how I feel, one minute excited as desperately want to be pregnant, next feel to nervous to try and start thinking maybe my body isn't ready.  I feel okay emotionally.  This tx stuff is so difficult if we could conceive naturally we would try naturally but because we can't I have to make up my mind whether to have tx or not. 

Anyway better go as meant to be doing DIY while my DP is at work and I only woke up at 10. 

take care

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there Red,
Have been following your story for awhile, probably as I had my FET at Ninewells just before you I think.  
I wish we had some frosties left, as I would have liked to do it again, must admit I found FET less stessful.  The fact that you have had implantations is such is positive thing, so go for it.   
Our NHS funding has come through so will hopefully start cycling in Aug/Sep, just waiting to hear from Ninewells.  Must admit in May the thought of down regulating and stimm's did not sound good, but Im ready to ride the rollacoaster, just want to get going again.
Anyway what ever you decide I wish you all the luck. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying some sunshine.
Take care
Bev


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi girls

Red just a quicky to give you some encouragement as it was my natural FET that got me my gorgeous son a couple of months after I had a miscarriage from my 2nd IVF, please stay positive as it does work as it did for us and I really hope it's the same for you.

Will catch will you all soon, I'm reading but don't always get the chance to reply.

Will try and post more tom.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Gail: so sorry to hear your news.  Hope you're doing alright.

Red: I am starting again this month, but it'll be full IVF for me, so I'll be behind you.  I get my prostap injection on August 6th.

Agora


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!

Red-Good luck!!! I really hope all goes well for you. It must be a difficult decision to make, but I truly hope all works for you this time. stay positive and keep us updated!

Agora- same to you really. You were going through tx when I started and were always very positive and supportive so hopefully I can be the same to you.

Sending you both lots and lots of    

Janet xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Girls

Not been on this thread for a wee while,  but been trying to catch up when i get the chance.

Hope everyone is well.  At least the weather looks a bit more promising for August. I love my country walks and not so keen on them when it rains so here is to more sunshine for us all   

Gail I am so sorry hon - take care we are all here for you     

Just wanted to say a massive good luck to Red with the FET on the 14th and all the best to everyone else with tx.

Hope all the pregnant ladies are well and mummies those little ones wont be so little anymore can't believe my Lewis will almost be 1!!

Will try and pop on more - my life is so crazy busy these days - work has gone mad busy as we are seasonal 

Hugs to you all

Love Yodaxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

everyone not been on here for absolutely ages.

Red - Sending you good luck for the 14th and my  for you

Agora -   also for you when you start your new cycle on the 8th

Bev - Glad to hear you can start Aug/Sep. Just out of curiosity how long was the waiting list at Ninewells, thats were we are having our treatment and we had to wait 2 very long years.

We had ET on Saturday 4th and now are on the dreaded   , unfortunately we didn't get any  .  Though I have been signed off my work for three weeks by my GP (as I am a nurse and there is lifting etc involved) but plenty things to occupy my time at home (try not to be a ), DH is off on  for 2 weeks as well so will get pampered by him (yippee)

 for everyone and sprinkles of   for one and all

Love Louise x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Louise, 
Sorry you have no  , but like I have read many times here it only takes one special embie to do the trick 
Fife waiting list is 18months to 2 years.  After our m/c last year our name were put at the bottom of the list, and its been exactly 18 months this month so again it depends on the area, not sure of the Dundee area.

Will be keeping my fingers toes and everythng else that crosses crossed for you  .

Agora   from me as well.

Red how are things going??
Take Care
Bev


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, been busy with work and home stuff so not been posting as regularly around the boards (apart from the cycle budies thread). Currently on IVF cycle 3 and am 5 days into stimms. Follie scan tomorrow and hopefully EC on the 13th; will try to go to blast again but won't be holding my breath 

*Bev*- great news that your NHS funding has come through so you'll be cycling soon. Lots of  We were fortunate enough to get NHS funding for this cycle in Lothian (our waiting list is 3 years but luckily another 10 slots were made avavilable for 2007 and I was near the top of the list  ) Sounds like you are all geared up for this round, so fingers crossed it's the one 

*Louise*- sorry didn't realise you'd already been for EC/ET  Glad it went well though and you've got 2 on board. Lots of  for the 2ww, enjoy the pampering .
*
Yoda*- good to see you back  Sounds like life is busy, busy, busy! Can't believe that Lewis is almost 1  That means that Lomond, Jenna, Amelie will be 1 too, so scary that this year has gone so quickly. Have you planned the birthday party yet? 

*Janet*- how are you keeping? Hope the sickness phase has all gone now and bump is progressing well 

*Alison*- you too, how's things  you must be a fair size now with the twins   Hope all is well 

*Red*- sending masses of    for FET next week. I'll hopefully be having ET just after that so we'll be on the 2ww together. See you on here for lots of symptom comparing and    

*Agora*- you're back on the rollercoaster too  Hope the prostap goes fine today. Welcome to the menopause again  I was totally wiped out by the downreg this time around; I was so tired I could sleep at the drop of a hat zzzzzzzz Hope you don't suffer too much.

*Michelle*- love the upbeat positive advice  just look at your FET now- almost 1    and an absolute cutie 

*Gail*- how are you doing? Hope you are coping ok. All here for you if you need us 

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well?  Sorry I've not posted for a while - catch up soon.

Well we went for our scan today - baby looks fantastic!!  I've changed the photo on the left to show the most recent scan.  The baby is lying on his / her back with the head turned to the side facing the camera, and is sticking his / her tongue out at us cheeky little monkey!!  My dates were exactly right, and I'm due on 1st Feb 2008.  I've to go back a week on Friday to see the Consultant (because of my medical history).  My DH and I are on cloud 9 - so excited.

Can I just ask you ladies if any of you opted not to take the tripe blood tests?  We're unsure, so the Midwife said just to let her know on our return to Hospital a week on Friday.

Love to you all - Carrie XX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,


Bev- congratulations on getting your funding through, any word from Ninewells ?

Mazv- so glad to hear you got funding this time,   for your scan tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you.

Carrie - Cool piccie, glad everything is going well.

Louise  - , I hope the time is not dragging too much.         for test date.

Janet - how are things with you ?  

Michelle- thanks for the words of encouragement, its funny I never look at the history of the girls that tx has worked for and I feel more positive to hear from someone who has had a m/c and then gone onto have a successful pregnancy

Agora - Hope your injection went okay,         for your tx.

A big   to Alison, Yoda and anyone else I have missed.

I have started using the OPK's to check for my surge, I reckon it should come on Friday which would mean ET next Tuesday but I have a feeling that it might come on Thursday which will mean that my FET won't happen this month as there will be no-one at the clinic on Sunday to thaw my embies.  Not stressing about it just going with the flow.  Will let you all know what happens.

Red

PS meant to say thanks to you all for your kind words and messages of support it means a lot.


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Red: wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes    

Carrie: bubs looks perfect.  Congratulations!  I'm not surprised you're on cloud 9.

Maz: good luck!  How are you feeling?

Louise: lots of luck for you too!

Yoda: Happy birthday to Lewis when it comes.

Had prostap injection this morning.  Have been slugging down the water in an effort to keep side effects at bay.  I wasn't too bad last time round, but I do realise every cycle can be different and I have to down reg for a couple of days longer this time too.

As suspected my blood test came back showing I have a high ovarian reserve.  As a result they want to put me on the lowest dose of gonal-f.  I objected because although I stimulated well last time, with 17 eggs and a resultant 11 embryos, we only had 2 good quality embryos and none for freezing.  I worry that if I'm stimulated less we could end up with no good quality embryos.  The nurse was going to take it to their lunch time meeting but I won't find out what the decision was until my next appointment at the end of August.

Hope all are well

Agora x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

AGORA - Just wanted to pop on and give you some support.  I also had a very high Ovarian Reserve count, and as a result was put of the lowest dose of GONAL-F for only 6 days - the nurses were actually saying I was a cheap date as it didn't take very much!!  Anyway, I got 13 eggs, 11 of which fertilised - 1 was put back at ET and 5 were good enough to freeze.  Think of this as a positive thing - lots of love & positivity...........

To the rest of the ladies - thank you all for your kind words.

Love always, Carrie XX


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all well.

Carrie-about the bloods, we opted to have a nuchal scan which at the time said evrything was ok, They also took blood at the same time to check HCG and Protein levels which came back not ok and put us in a high risk category. As a result, we are going for an amnio this morning. Funnily enough DP and i were talking about if we could do things differently and we agreed that we would only have the bloods and not the scan too. I think it very much depends on what you think you might want to do if you came back high risk. If termination is not an option at all, then perhaps you are better off not knowing. For us, we decided that we would rather know either way and even if the news isnt what we want to hear, we can at least make an informed decision or emotionally prepare ourselves for the child that we will have. I was very upset when I got the blood results and know that I would have worried about the health of the baby all the way through the rest of the pregnancy which would have spoilt it. My hospital is Ninewells and I dscussed things with the midwife there and they have quite a low rate of miscarriage following amnios so we decided to go for it. Its a difficult and personal decision but as I said, if I am lucky enough to do this a second time, I would have the bloods done.

Red-Fingers crossed for you that Monday is the day xx

Maz-Good luck, hope all goes well on 13th

Agora-sending you lots of  

Alison-Hope you are doing fine, Good luck for your scan tmrw!!!



Sorry for keeping this brief, off to chill out now before I have to go to hospital. Hopefully this is the last hurdle, what with major sickness, abdo pain and hospital admissions, so far this hasnt been a picnic!!  DP picking me up at 10.

Take care all,

Janet xx


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi ladies

I am back and stronger than what I was before.

Myself and DH have decided to give it another go, as we have another NHS ICSI attempt left.  If we had to pay ourselves we would have gave up as we would not have been able to afford it otherwise.  Need to start saving though just incase.  Does anyone have any idea as to how much a self funded attempt at ninewells would be?  Might need to become a twilight robber just incase. lol

Our review appointment at Ninewells with DR Harrold is on 24 October and hopefully will get answers to all my questions.

I still feel a bit sad, esp as it worked first time for my friend, but we have both picked ourselves up and got back on track and are waiting positively and patiently for our 2nd ICSI journey.  Although 2008 seems so long away again.

Speak to you all soon

Gail xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

everyone hope everyone is well

Pollybundle - A self-funded IVF attempt at Ninewells is £2250 and then £800 is need drug package, how long have you had to wait for next funded attempt, we were told the waiting list at Ninewells is 2 years for IVF.  hope you get all the answers you need from lovely Dr Harrold, he was our consultant and I think he is great.

Maz -   for the 13th

Alison -   for your scan tommorrow

Red -  for you 

As for me I am on the dreaded   and am trying to stay positive, (hoping for a  ) they have given us a test date of 21st August which will be 17 days post transfer has anyone else had to wait this long to test?  I haven't been feeling great today so have done absolutely nothing, must admit still in my jammies and slippers being a .  

Sending out lots of        and sprinkles of    to one and all.

Love Louise x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Well AF arrived am glad to say start to DR on the 27th yipee (need my head read sometimes)  So lets hope I can keep the positive mind going until then.
Am training the bod to drink at least 2L of water a day, mmmm easier said then done hey, anyway if it will help with the DR , the headaches last year were mad. Anyway enough about me.

Red- my FET in April I had my surge on the Thursday, and had transfer done on the Monday, as its four days after the surge, so it does not include the Thursday, so am sure if you surge on the Thursday then it should be okay 

Gail- you go girl, how positive you are  , before you know it you will be cycling again, it comes around sooner than you think 

Janet- hope all went well today and thats its good news  

Louise - so I see the 2WW is going okay, chilling is the best thing to do          

Maz - hope the follies are just right and that all goes to plan to  

Agora - I was also on the lowest dose and had a good result, I was very worried about over stimulating, so am sure they are doing whats best for you. 

Carrie - how sweet 

Anyway need to catch up on BB, have a house guest and am not getting my daily fix.
Take Care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm on the way now!
Bloods all fine, start down regging 24th Aug  

Got all my dates for ivf treatment ( see below!)

anyone else cycling at the same time?


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi All!

Kizzy & Zulu, it looks like you're both ready to get on the crazy rollercoaster again!  Here's hoping for some positive results in the next 2 months!

Louise, hope you're hanging in there.  If it's any consulation, we also had to wait 17 days.  I tested on day 15 from EC...naughty I know, but I had a sneaky suspicion.  I did keep a diary on the 2ww diary thread under icsi, if you feel like reading it.

Janet, I know your on  .  Just keep those feet up!

Gail, I would check on the Ninewells acu website for waiting times for your healthboard.  You may find it's not that long - I think you might find you're less than 6 months.  Worth a try...

Red, good luck for your FET.  It would be nice if you could go now, although it seems you're quite relaxed about it all, which is good for the best result.  Just remember, you've proved you can get pregnant last time...

Agora, Ninewells seem to build a history on us each time we go through treatment.  I'm the living proof on that one - they know our embies aren't good after 2 days, so they waited 3. They just want to limit any risk to you...and remember, quality, not quantity!!

Mazv, hope all is continuing to go well for you!  Good luck for the 13th.

Carrie, sorry can't answer your question as we could only have the Nuchal fold test.  Good luck whatever you decide.

We had our 19 week scan today...anxious is an understatement.  Anyway, all is well and we're expecting a boy and a girl.  We couldn't be happier!  

I know I've missed a few of you, so sorry!  I need to keep more up to date!

Take care, Alison


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Alison    Fantastic, you must be thrillied, got goose flesh after reading your post.  So its all smiles for you and your DH.  Wow.

Kizzy, wow your on the ball, will be just behind you and just waiting to get my date for my baseline scan.  Welcome to the IVF ride, hold on tight and keep positive   

Janet thought about you today 

Hope everyone else if doing fine and enjoyed the warm sunny day today.

Take care
Bev


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello everyone  


Is it ok to join you all?

We are due to go into GRI for our 1st consultation for IVF after 6 failed attempts of IUI  

Our appointment is 5th Sept and I am dreading it............

Can anyone give me a wee idea of what to expect with this 1st appointment?
I expect it to be the questions and answers sort of thing?
Is there a chance we will be told when we will be starting tx?

Jeez my wee mind is going round in circles  

Thanks girls.........
Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Guys!

Maz-aarrgghh!!! I am so cross with myself, i wanted to post yesterday to wish you luck for today but got so caught up at work, it went completely out of my head, I reallyhope all went well for you today. Let us know.

Red- Are you still going ahead with FET tomorrow? If so hope all goes well, Good luck!!!

Sweetpea-Welcome! Congratulations on your first appt in Sept. You're right lots of questions but at my first appt, they basically explained the protocol to me and what was involved. As for starting date, we were private so could choose, not sure if you are NHS how that works. It will also depend a bit on how many others are "on the go" at the time, or at least it did at my hospital. I wish you lots of luck anyway for the rollercoaster journey and please fell free to "chat" away to us, moan, sob or ask any questions. We are a nice bunch!!!! 

Kizzymouse-Only just over a week to go for you, How are you feeeling?

Bev-Thankyou for your kind wishes, I am pleased to tell you that the procedure went well and we got the results 24 hours later, they were negative and all is ok!!! phew......

Alison- Hello!! Are those two kicking at you yet? Hope youre ok.

Carrie-What did you decide about the bloods?

Agora,  Gail and anyone I have missed, sorry and  

So yes, everything with the amnio was fine and we can now just relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy hopefully. Cant wait for my 20 week scan in 2 weeks to see the little one again. The scan that we had with the amnio was so clear and the baby was moving and kicking. It looked much more real that it has done before so very very happy!!

Take care all,

Janet xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Can i please join you all, i am new to Fertility Friends and an getting a bit lost with all the threads... ??

My name is Tracy and i am 29, my O/H is 33, we live in Renfrewshire/Scotland and are about to start our very 1st IVF cycle so it's all very new to us.  I am due to go for my Prostap d/r injection around the 14-17th September at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary depending on when a/f shows and then starting stims 2 wks later....

I hope i can join you all as i really feel i will need the support over the next few months as i am really really nervous!!

I am really looking forward to getting to know you all better!!.

Tracy.....xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

to Sweet Pea and Tracy, welcome and you have found the best place for support, words of comfort and PMA.
Good-luck with all your treatments, it seems we have all been there, done that and just need to change the nappy now  .

Janet, thats great news, am so glad that you got the result so quickly, as normally its a waiting game hey. Great  news.

Red, if you are going ahead tomorrow good-luck to you too  

Mazv, thinking about you too 

To all the other ladies hope everyone is doing okay, the soon to be mommies too 

Take care
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Louise - hope everything is going well for you in the 2ww   

Mazv-  hows it going, I am thinking about you   


Hi- sweet pea and Tracey, nice to see some new 'faces' everyone here is very friendly and supportive.

Janet - glad everything went well and to hear that your risks are very low. 

Alison- lucky you, one of each.  Have you decided yet when you will start maternity leave.

Pollybundle - how you are OK 

A big   to everyone else ( sorry for rubbish personals not got much time tonight)

We decided not to  have FET this month as when it came to the bit I felt quite emotional so have decided to wait.  Might go next month but not sure yet.

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Red,
Its probably best to be 100% good in the emotional side of things, I know that it took me 11 months to get to the FET, the body was fine but the mind was not, reading that now it did take me a long time, but I just knew I was not ready for it.

Hi to all the ladies I dont have much news just waiting for the 27th PMA PMA PMA.
   for all the 2ww
Take care
Bev


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!!

Red-  your dead right to wait until youre 100% comfortable. Anytime you do it will be stressful enough so being in the right frame of mind emotionally is a big bonus. Take care and ggod luck for September.

Tracy-Hello and welcome!! Feel free to chat away on here, as you said, its nice to have support and ask silly questions! Good luck with your treatment.

Just a quickie today so hope all you other ladies are keeping well. Only 40mins to go at work and then DP taking me out for lunch. Yippee!

Janet xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon everyone  I'm actually sat in my office looking out at blue skies just now   Just a shame it's not 20C+   

*Carrie*- great news that all was well at scan last week. So pleased for you  hope the appointment tomorrow goes well too 

*Red*- as Bev says probably best decision so when you do go for FET until you are in the right frame of mind. Take as long as you need petal, those frosties will stay nice and snug for you until you are ready   

*Agora*- hope the side effects from the Prostap haven't been too bad. I was exhausted this time round during downreg zzzzzz. Good news that tests on ovarian reserve are good  but can understand your reticence about only using low dose of stimms. Not as if you had OHSS last time, is it  Hope they sort out what they want you to do by the end of the month.

*Gail*- glad to hear that you and DH are feeling stronger now; it always takes time to deal with a BFN  Good for you for deciding to try again, here's hoping this'll be the one  Fraid I don't know about ICSI costs in Dundee. I'm on IVF at Edinburgh and it costs £3380 at the moment I think ICSI is another £500 on top so about £3850. Can't imagine that Ninewells would be much different. Roll on 2008 though 

*Louise*- hope you're not going too  on the 2ww. Nearly there  Are you holding out to test on 21st or will you be naughty before that  

*Janet*- hope you are feeling better now? So sorry that you've had such a hard time with your pregnancy so far. Will definitely be worth it in the end . Great news that all clear at amnio and roll on the 20 week scan 

*Alison*- yeah  so glad all was well at scan and you've got one of each   
*
Bev*- great news that AF arrived and you are all set for this cycle. Not long until downreg starts on 27th now   
*
Kizzymouse*- you too    for the 24th. You and Bev will be cycling together 

*Sweetpea*- hello and welcome to the gang  not long now until your appointment  I'm afraid I don't know what the GRI procedures are but there is a Glasgow chatterboxes thread on the Scottish boards that you should have a look at as the girls in there will be able to help with the specifics. My initial appoinmtment at ERI just went thorough what IVF is, gave me a list of bloods I need done by my GP, took bloods for testing at clinic and told me how long the waiting list was 

*Tracy*- hello to you too  Good luck with your first cycle  Any questions just ask and one of us old timers shoudl hopefully be able to help  

Sorry haven't been updating my news but been a bit of a rubbish cycle so far  Have had to downreg an extra week AND stimms an extra 5 days  and have only managed 6 follies ( only 3 over 18mm ); at least lining is over 10mm  EC has been delayed and delayed and delayed and will now be tomorrow at noon. Not exactly getting my hopes up for this round. Just praying I'll get some eggs tomorrow 

Hope everyone else is well   too to Karen C, treaco, yoda and babies (you guys don't seem to be posting much any more  )

Love
Maz x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Maz - good luck with egg collection tomorrow my  for you.

I am going loopy on this 2ww and yes I have been naughty and POAS today (14 post EC and 16 post HCG) and got a faint line, but at the same time have started spotting this morning brown though so am really upset and anxious as you could imagine.

Love Louise x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

HI Ladies,

Louise, mmmmmmm its not easy waiting, I would have done the same as you on my first cycle, but I promised myself that I wouldn't test early, everytime I passed Boots at Waverley station I could feel a magnet pulling me in, its HARD, but lets hope that faint line becomes a dark line.  Hang in there not long to go    .  Hope the nightmares are getting better 

Maz   tommorrow, will be thinking of you  

Anyway better go, my DH is getting worried that my relationship with my laptop is becoming serious (as if) 

Take Care
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Scottish girls.  I am new to this and hope I am doing this in the right place.  I am due to start my nasal sprays on 3rd September and will be going to ninewells.  this is my first IVF attempt and am very nervous about the whole procedure.  Any advice or information would be gratefuly received.  many thanks Amanda.


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Maz-GOOD LUCK today!!!! Hope all goes well, you are probably nervously sitting at the hospital as i write this, so thinking about you.

Louise-Hope all ok with you, sending you lots of , keep us posted!!

Amanda-Hi, welcome. Good luck with the treatment, I had mine at Ninewells too and the nurses are so completely lovely, dont be nervous! The nasal spray takes a bit of getting used to but its no worse than those decongestant sprays you get for colds. It does taste a bit rank tho if you squirt it straight up and it ends up in your throat!! How long will you be down regging for do they tell you? Will look forward to hearing how you get on.

Hope everyone else is well

Janet xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Amanda and welcome to the rollercoaster world of IVF, this site is brilliant. I to am on my first IVF attempt and like you have been treated at Ninewells, the staff there are all really nice.  Which consultant did you have?  We had Dr Harrold lovely man.  I am on my dreaded 2WW at the moment only 4 days left until test day.  Must admit the nasal spray was pretty awful, I had terrible headaches and was like a b**ch to my DH but everyone is different.

Janet - thanks for the   and I was really naughty and tested this morning as I had slight (one medium sized) brown spotting yesterday, and got a really faint line, but wont believe it until test day 21st August.

sending everyone else lots of     and sprinkles of     to one and all 

Love louise x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hi to the newbies - looking forward to getting to know you.

Sorry in advance for the following ME post - our appointment with the Consultant went well - I've to go to the clinic every 4 weeks to be checked (due to my medical history) and I've to go for a scan at 28 weeks, and then 4 weekly thereafter which is fab and really reassuring that I'm being looked after.  The Consultant is also writing to my Colorectal Consultant, who also works at the GRI to ask about any potential problems with giving me a C-Section, and asking her to be there at the C-Section.  Oh, she also said that I would be sectioned at 39 weeks and probably not before - is this normal?

With regards to the triple blood tests, we decided not to have them and now I don't know if that's the right choice!!  I would probably feel just the same if we had decided to go ahead and have them!!  Is it normal to feel like this?  I usually feel better when I have eventually made a decision (I'm a typical indecisive Libra), but on this occasion, I feel worse!!

Hope you are all well - have a great weekend.

Love - Carrie XX


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls  ,

I just wanted to say thank you so much to everyone for making me feel so welcome, i finally feel i have somewhere to turn for support and to ask silly questions!!...

Speaking of silly questions  i have one for you....I am about to start my 1st IVF cycle next month and have been told i will have 3 different medicines to inject during the cycle. 

1st - Prostap on day 21. 
2nd - My daily stim injections. 
3rd - My HCG Injection.

Where do i inject these?.  I know it sounds silly but are they injected into the leg, stomach, bottom, thigh?. I have no idea and although i don't have a problem with injections i would rather be prepared and know ahead of time.....

Thanks Girls
Tracyxxx  

   Lots of positive thoughts for everyone waiting on results


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm also having first IVF with Glasgow Royal.
Start downregging on Friday, they give you the jab Prostap in your stomach at the hossie, you dont have to do it yourself! Good!

Gonal F you do it yourself and I assume its in the stomach as with Menopur I had for IUI.

HCG shot not sure as with IUI I always had that done at the hospital and it was in the thigh/hip area.

Not looking forward to the injections again  

My EC and ET will probably be 1st week in October, just want it all to be done and to get a bfp! ( if I'm that lucky     )

good luck everyone


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Tracy: as Kizzy says you don't do prostap yourself.  Last time I had it in the thigh, this time I was given the choice of thigh or stomach, I chose stomach and didn't feel a thing.

Gonal-f is stomach and they show you how to do it at the hospital, you get to practise injecting into a plastic rectangle!  The first one is a bit daunting but you get used to it really quickly.  I'm not at all bothered about having to inject myself again for IVF#2.

HCG you also do yourself and by this time you'll be an old-pro at injections.  I was also told to do this into my stomach.

Kizzy: glad you're getting started.  There's nothing to the prostap injection, just remember to drink plenty of water to keep side effects at bay.

Carrie: glad all is going well.  Sorry i can't advise about the triple blood tests, I really don't know what we would do.  I think you need to follow your gut instinct.  There is no right or wrong answer, just what's best for you.

Louise: good luck    , it is sounding really good so far!

Maz: glad the egg collection went well and hope you get a good report from the embryologist.

I'm just waiting it out in prostap limboland.  AF started yesterday with horrific cramps but they have subsided.  Just another 9 days to go til I go for my scan.  you really do wish your life away when you're doing IVF!

hi to everyone else.


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

My news today isn't good   appeared yesterday and now all our hope is lost, we are devastated as you could imagine and really don't know if we can go through the emotional rolllercoaster of another treatment.  I can't stop crying, just thinking I'm ok then break down again DH has been so great, just want to go away somewere curl up and cry forever.  Sorry to dampen everyones spirits with my thread.

hoping you all get the dreams you all deserve.

Love Louise x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Louise, take care


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

louise: I'm so sorry    .  It's impossible to believe at the moment but somehow you do find the strength to pick yourself up and start making plans for the future.  However for the moment let yourself grieve.

Take care of yourself

Agora x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there Louise,
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Am so sorry to hear your news.  Its totally okay to want to curl up and just cry, its the best thing to do.  As Agora says allow yourselves to grieve, and you will find the strength to pick yourself up, it just takes time.
Am so sorry.  Just remember we are here for you.

Take Special care Louise.
Bev


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just popped on to update you with news. Managed to make it to ET today an had a day 3 transfer of 2 x grade 2 embies (5 cell & 7 cell). Those were the only ones that fertilized from our 5 eggs so was very relieved that they were dividing ok up until today (phew!) So am now officially on the 2ww and liable to go   at some point.

Louise-  am so sorry to hear that AF arrived   this is such a hard thing to cope with so take all the time you need to deal with it. Only words of advice I can give just now is that it does get better but it will take time. Thinking of you  

Hope all you other Scots girls are doing well. Will try and catch up with personals soon
Love to all

Maz x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Maz: keeping everything crossed for you      Just noticed your ticker, you've timed your holiday really well.  I think I can only take about another two days off after my result -sigh- but hopefully this time round, we'll both get the result we're after. 

Had my first prostap hotflush of this IVF!  Still a week to go until my next appointment.  Am getting very tired too.

Agora x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hello everyone,

Louise  -   sorry to hear your news.

Maz-        

Agora-  hope you don't get too many more hot flushes.


  to everyone else( sorry not got time for anymore personels tonight but I am thinking of you all)

Quick question does any one know if ninewells closes in October.   came today and I am trying to decide when I should go for FEt this month or next.  I am thinking of waiting another month but I am concerned that if I wait to next month they will be closed when it is my time to have natural fet.

Best wishes


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!!!

Louise, so sorry to hear your news. Hope you are doing ok, take care  

Maz-How you doing? The dreaded 2ww, officially the longest 2 weeks in the world! Hope youre not going too crazy!

Red-Afraid I dont know about ninewells closing, I hope everything goes well for you.

Agora-time is creeping on ready for you to start. How you feeling about it all?

Kizzymouse-same for you really, not long until friday!!

tracy-Hi how are you? I too injected both Gonal F and HCG into my tummy (more fat there!) and once i had danced around the room for 10mins worrying about putting the needle in, it was fine and you barely feel it...honestly! Good luck

Alison and Carrie-hope all going wel with you both.

I spoke to the hospital today who gave me the final results of the chromosomal tests from the amnio and everything is fine. They offered to tell me the babys sex on the phone but decided to wait until our 20 week scan next fri to find out so that DP can be there at the same time. Feeling much better now and starting to relax and enjoy a bit.

Take care all, its a busy time on here again at the moment with everyone on and aboutto start treatment. i really wish you all loads of luck and     Its time this board had a good spell!!!

Janet xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Janet: that's excellent news.  What a relief!

Agora x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Girls  

A huge THANKYOU to everyone for my welcome  

I have not been on for the past couple of days and have not yet had to chance to get to know everyone but hopefully I will pick up where everyone is........


Louise - I'm so sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you and I hope you are ok?  

Kizzymouse -   for Friday! I'll be thinking about you  

Maz - I wish you loads of luck with your  

Anastasia  
              }  Hi..... other newbies like me..yey!  Good luck!
Amanda  

Sending masses of luv and luck to Agora, Janet, Bev, Red, and anyone else I may have missed...........



Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for making me feel very welcome.  


Red - wondered why you were asking if ninewells was closed in october as that is where I am due to go?

Hi to everyone else.  Anyone due to start nasal sprays at beginning of September.? Will be in touch soon.

Love Ax


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Aikybeats,

don't worry about the clinic being closed that just me stressing.  It had a closure in July and I think that is it now until Christmas, well thats what it says on the web page that I was kindly guided to by someone else.

Janet-  glad you have the 'official' news now.  Good luck for 20 week scan.

Anyway   to everyone else.

best wishes

red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies.

Red -- have just checked Ninewells web site and there is nothing on there to say the are closed in October. Hey Red you beat me to it .

Janet-- great news, like you say you can now relax and enjoy your much awaited pregnancy. Good-luck with the scan

Louise-- am also thinking of you and Nicky, hope you are doing okay 

Maz-- lots of good-luck for you on your 

Hope the new ladies are finding there way around too.

Aikybeats-- I start DR on the 27th so will be there with you too.

Hello to Sweetpea to, just love the name.

To everyone else, hope you are all doing well too.
Well I have four days until I start DR, a month ago I was so excited and just wanted to start, but as the day nears Im really nervous but am trying to keep positive too.

Take care
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

i hope you are all well today........ 

Louise: I have just read you post and you must be heartbroken, i cannot for a second begin to imagine what you are going through but just know that we are all thinking of you and we are here if you need to talk ..xx

Maz: Good luck on your  , it won't be long going in although it will feel like a lifetime to you. Sending you lots of positive vibes..   ..xx


Good luck to anyone else with appointments this week or waiting on news
Tracyxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to barge in on your thread. I was wondering if anyone knows if Dundee fertility clinic (ninewells?) do the short protocol at all?
I have had Tx in Aberdeen a while back and was told they(aberdeen) weren't keen on doing the SP.


I'm a poor responder and would prefer the SP and also with Menopur, another thing Aberdeen weren't keen on using.
has anyone had treatment in Aberdeen (or Dundee) with menopur instead of the usual Puregon?

Are there waiting lists to have a cycle done in either of the 2 clinics when you're self funding? I would like to have Tx Mid November if possible.
Also how much is it for ICSI?

Does Dundee do 2 or 3 day transfers?

many thanks, Ophelia


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Ophelia dont know anything about aberdeen, I'm at glasgow.

Got Prostap injection today so now officially down regging for IVF! Eeek!

good luck everyone


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ophelia,

With regards to Ninewells doing short protocal, I dont know (have had all my treatments there).
Self funding as long as all the paperwork has been done, then there is not really a waiting list fo IVF/ICIS.  
I has my transfer on day 3, but again am not sure if they decide per individual.
Check out there website acudundee.co.uk, there you will see all the costs aswell.
Just to say Ive always been very happy with Ninewells. Good-luck with your treatment.

Hello to all the ladies as well. Have a great Week-end, am off tomorrow to watch South Africa VS Scotland Rugby, am really looking forward to it, something to keep my mind off things until Monday.


Take Care
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

The old  turned up yesterday so i phoned for my dates for my 1st cycle of IVF and was told i have to go on the 13th September for my Day 21 Prostap jab, but then due to the centre closing for a week my new start appointment is not until the 10th October, so i will be starting stims around the 10th /11th October.  I didn't think at the time and just wrote down the dates, but i have just checked my calender and that is almost a month between the 2 appointments, is it ok to be down regulating for a month before starting stims  ?

Thanks
Tracyxx

Ps: You are not seeing double, i have this message posted on the Glasgow Chatterbox thread aswell but there doesn't seem to be anyone over there today.....xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Anastatasia

I just wanted to pop on to give you some reassurance.  I also had almost a month between the Prostap injection and the Baseline Scan and I was fine.  Like you, it was Holidays that were to blame for the delay - it's done me no harm at all, as we got our BFP and I'm delighted to report that I'm now 17 wks + 1 pregnant!!

Good luck with your journey.

Carrie XX


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Carrie, being our first cycle i was just so worried that they had mixed up our dates as i had never heard of anyone waiting a month , i just pray it is an omen and we are as lucky as you. Where did you have your treatment?

Is this your first baby, do you know what you having yet (girl or boy)?

Take Care
Tracy....xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Tracey

I know how you feel - this whole process is really worrying!!  Just shout if you have any other questions.

We had our treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary's Assisted Conception Unit - they were fab.  This was our 1st IVF, and will be our 1st baby - we truly feel blessed with our positive result.  We were also lucky enough to be able to freeze 5 embryos, for some siblings for this little one.  You may know from reading other posts that I had Acupuncture before, during and after my treatment and I am convinced that this really had an effect on the outcome - it's a personal choice but it worked for us.

We don't know the sex as yet, and we're not really bothered, but friends and family who have seen the latest scan picture are convinced it's a boy!!

Take good care of yourself and try and be really calm and relaxed through the whole journey - easier said than done I know!!

Lots of love Carrie XX


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Carrie,

That is really an omen as my treatment is also at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary Assisted Conception Unit .  I think i will mention the dates to them when i go on the 13th just to be sure, i don't know much about it but my main worry is that the prostap jabs can wear off in 3-4wks and some months i have a very short cycle (only 25 days this month), so if the jab wore off early say after 3 weeks i could then have a period before i'm due to start stims !! if that possible and then the whole cycle could be ruined.....

Its great to hear from someone who has actually had a successful treatment at the Infirmary's ACU, it made it more real that it can actually work. 

I am so excited i have someone to ask questions now, you will get so fed up of me....  

What drug package did you have, they gave me a choice of 2 stims Gonal-f & Menopur, i chose the Gonal-f as they said it is easier to adminster, which did you have?

I didn't want to know the sex of my baby when i was pg the 1st time as i really didn't care either way but i think if i was lucky enough to have another chance i would want to know just for practical reasons.  With my daughter everything we had was white & lemon then when she was born i ran out and bought all pink and ended up with far far too much (like most new 1st time mums), so this time i think i would like to know if i had the option.    

Hope you are well today
Speak soon
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tracey, Glasgow ACU told me that Prostap lasts for approx 1 month, then you take nasal spray to top it up.
They said I could have a period this week as normal but maybe not, I think I will cos I did when down regging with IUI, and I have had spotting today.

dont worry they know what they are doing  
Good luck


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse  , 

Thanks for the info i feel much better now knowing that, i just posted you a message on Glasgow Chatterboxes to see how you where doing...xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Just to let yo know, I had Gonal-F with the nasal spray.  

Hi to everyone else.

Love - Carrie XX


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone - 

I hope everyone is well and thanks for your help and advice.  Just wondered if somebody could tell me what the best foods are to eat whilst going through IVF.  Reason I am asking is that I heard that flax seeds were really good for you but then on another website I read that they weren't.  Any info on food and best advice for IVF to have the best chance of working would be much appreciated.

Many thanks - Sorry for the short note - Will be back on when I am not at work


Start Down regulating - 03.09.07
3 previous miscarriages - 7wks/9wks/12wks
1 stillborn baby boy - 25 wks


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi

Suppression check went fine yesterday and I'm due to start stimms tomorrow.  There was a bit of doubt as to what dose I should be starting on and even if we should be doing ICSI (completely out of the blue that one, with no good reasoning behind it as far as I could see).  Any way I'm back on the same protocol as last time so we'll see what happens.  It looks like Egg collection will be the week beginning the 10th, so a bit sooner than I'd thought.  I also have to use a nasal spray which I didn't last time.  I'm weirdly looking forward to my injections, if nothing else it should make me feel better again, I feel pants just now.

Aikybeats:I'm sorry to read your history and hope IVF does the trick for you.  Zita West's book is quite good with regards to diet.  Lots of protein, water and brazil nuts.

Maz:    

Agora x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick hello, have started my DR on Monday and am well into the sniffing of nasal spray, the first spray hits you then its fine from then on. 

Agora, good-luck with the injections, the spray is not too bad you do get use to it 

Will do personals later tonight when back from work.

Take care
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,


lots happening on here just now.         to everyone haviing treatment at the moment.

Mazv-  Just wanted to wish you well for test day tomorrow        


Best wishes

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry forgot to do personals last night, think this spray is making my brain go to sleep instead.

Mazv am hoping that when I get home  from work that you have some great news    

Am going to a BB eviction party tonight, so will do all my personals tomorrow night.

Take care
Bev


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Sorry I've been AWOL for days, had friends up for the Festival at the weekend and then went back to work so have just been mad busy. It certainly helped the 2ww pass really quickly    

Well the news from me is that it was a  today     I'm still a bit shell shocked by this but hopefully it'll sink in before I give birth   Just crossing everything it all goes to plan    

Thanks you all for your positive vibes they really helped  Will be back later for personals and to catch up on the news. Hope you are all well.

Love
Maz x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

[fly]Congratulations to Mazv and DH[/fly]

really pleased for you, hope you have a lovely holiday       

Red


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Maz: that's fantastic news.  I actually gasped and my eyes welled up as I read it.  Here's to a healthy and happy 8 months  

Agora x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Maz,

Just got home and could not wait to check your news and its brilliant  .

Take care
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Maz,

 on your excellent news, its really great to hear someone getting a   it gives us all hope!! 

 for the next 9 months!!

Tracyxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys  ,

Just wanted to pop on and say "HAPPY 1st SEPTEMBER" everyone!!

I still have another 12 days until i start d/r but i know alot of you start in the next few days or have started already so i just wanted to wish you all luck...

Want to see lots of     on here soon so    and here is lots of fairy dust for you all 

   .


Lets all keep thinking positive thoughts......     

Tracyxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Maz

Thats brilliant news!!!     really pleased for you, congratulations!!!!!!!!

Janet xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi gang,

Thank you all so much for your good wishes  I'm still in shock   and keep knicker checking   Don't think it'll sink in until sometime next year! I'm off on holiday for a fortnight now so will be off line until the 17th. Just wanted to wish lots of luck to everyone who is cycling just now. Sending lots of       that you all get lots of eggs at EC and fab embies to go back at ET. Stay sane on the 2ww.

Sorry no time for personals   but really must get to bed now.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi MAZV

Just wanted to pop on quickly to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!

Love to everyone else - Carrie XX


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys ,

I just came across this video on you tube of a woman giving herself her daily "Gonal-f" stim injection, i was really worrying about being able to do it myself but she makes it look really simple so it has really put my mind at ease, so i thought i would post the link for any other 1st timers out there like me as it gives us an idea of what to expect....








Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

This post might be TMI so sorry in advance, but even though I'm down regging this AF has been horrendous, really bad cramps and lots of bleeding, but today even worse can hardly control bleeding and when I went to toilet twice two big lumps/clots came out, not just blood but other stuff...eeewww sorry girls but wanted to ask, do you think I was pregnant?     Never had anything like that happen before, even worse I'm still at work but just about to go home, quite upset cos never had an AF like it, I thought it would be less with down regging!

I usually am slightly heavy the first two days, but not like this! Is is maybe cos the prostap is thinning out my lining so getting rid of a lot...very scary!!    

Any advice?


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse

I remember when I wad downregulating - my AF was horrendous!!  I remember having to cancel my Acupuncture appointment because I literally couldn't move with the pain / flow.  I was told at the Hospital that the AF during Downregging may be heavier than usual - if you are concerned, I would phone your fertility clinic first thing tomorrow for some reassurance.

Take care

Love Carrie XX


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: mine are always quite heavy so I can't say I notice a difference, although it was more painful initially this time.  However I have heard of others complain of much heavier AF than usual, so I think it is quite normal.  Think of it as spring cleaning your uterus!  I would give the unit a phone though if you are concerned.

i started my nasal spray today.  It is going to be quite tying, I have to take it at 7, 12, 6 and 11.  I'll need to take it to work and put it in the fridge tomorrow.  I'm still having headaches and feeling tired, I thought those symptoms would go with stimms but unfortunately not.  Having to get up at 7 for the gonal-f and spray means I have no lie in.  I did try to go back to bed but couldn't sleep.  i'm using my relaxation cd which has helped and have given in and taken some paracetamol.  

Hopefully I only have one more week of work to go!

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for replies girls
Clinic told me there would be less bleeding, thats why I was scared! But looks like I'm having a spring clean of the womb as you say he hee 

Been taking ibruprofen, its ok to take that until ec and et isnt it?


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: I've never been told not to. I have to take it with my AF or I would spend the day rolling around on the floor!

Agora x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Ladies,

Hope everyone is well, I almost said its Spring, but remembered I do live in the northern hemisphere now not the southern hemisphere  .

TRACY, have just watched video on women doing the jab, really good, brings back memories, not long until you start DR 

JANET, CARRIE, hope the two mommies are doing well

RED and AIKYBEATS, how are you doing? 

kIZZYMOUSE, I did not have AF whilst DR last time, thinking about that is that normal not to have AF on DR?  Good-luck with your baseline scan.

AGORA, drink load of water for the headache's, have not had any since DR and have been drinking 2L daily, except today, could not face water, went to McDonald for lunch DH said strawberry milkshake as normal, I said I should have water, but decided on the milkshake, its milk hey   Told DH if I have a headache tonight its his fault, I think he knows that everything at the moment is his fault 

Anyway BB was great, so its the XFactor next, what would I do without FF and the Telly, very sad hey 

Apart from feeling really sick this week I'm okay, so its another 8 days of sniffing and then its the scan,
going for a Pedicure tomorrow for the relaxation part of treatment, so am looking forward to that.

Anyway hope everyone has a good week. 
Take Care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bleeding slowed down now, still feel crap, have been drinking water tho  
Woke up covered in sweat last night ( thats when I DID sleep)
yuk!
feel tired grumpy and horrible    

Bev I notice you didnt have af ( lucky!) and that you started down regging after me but get your base line scan sooner!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi kizzymouse  ,

Just wanted to say  and i hope you are feeling much better today!!, your posts are really making me look forward to d/r (only joking!!).  With my Endometriosis i have had a very heavy/clotty p/d since i was about 16 so i don't know if i will notice much differance when i'm d/r but i will find out soon.  Not wanting to be too graphic but my p/d is really heavy most months and i pass a lot of dark red/black clots and greyish tissue which i was told is normal if like me you have a very heavy p/d so i would imagine this is what's happening to you and not a m/c, hope this helps...

Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse,

Ive seen your dates, I think that they are just going by my cycle last year, where everything went well, I was hoping that it would be a few days later just to make sure that Ive downregulated properly, but I suppose the Doc's are the experts.  So am hoping my body has responded, if the night sweats are anything to go by then I think its working. 

Tracy, its a good thing to be looking forward to D/R, you feel like you just want to get started, before you know it you will be D/R.

Take care 
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Tracey didnt mean to put you off!!   

I was comparing my downregging with iui to this and I hardly had any AF at all, but it was a different drug, at least my womb has had a spring clean     !!!!

I can relate to the night sweats, boy they are awful, couldnt sleep at all last night and when I did I woke up with soaking hair and my face was all sweaty too, triple yuk!    Evil!

Its good to get started though just got to go thru this, hopefully it will be worth it   

I am going to bed early tonight, listen to my self hypnosis cd and hopefully have a good nights sleep. DP has offered to sleep in spare room as well bless  
My wee cat Boo ( on pic!) always sleeps with me, but she is like a little oven too!

The joys!  

good luck everyone


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse..... 

I was only joking nothing could put me off, i've waited too long for this......  

How are you feeling today?, i am down to 8 days to d/r thank god, i feel like i am on the dreaded  , the last week has went past so slowly... 

I am at the point now where i just want to get it started so i know at least something is happening.

Hope is everyone else is doing well......   
Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tracy

Not long to go for you now! All we seem to do is wait for something with fertility treatment dont we, constantly wishing our lives away!!  

I am fine now, still havin hot flushes but its okay, af gone now so much happier!!  

Been doing hypno cd its really nice and relaxing and makes you realise a few things, like it a lot, would recommend  

How is everyone else? not long til baseline scan now Bev!!  

Sorry I cant remember everyones name so will just send you all positive thoughts


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been on for couple of days.  Hope everyone is well.  Started my nasal sprays on Monday and get my baseline scan on 25th September and hopefully EC around 8th September.  Can I ask, if people are taking time of work?  I was thinking of taking 2 weeks off work after my ET??  (as if this wasnt stressful enough), I am chief bridesmaid the week I should find out if the IVF has worked or not!!  Don't know if it doesn't how I am going to put a smile on my face!!  This is a great website and it is helping me a lot with being a 1st timer and not sure what to expect at every stage.  Will be in touch soon.  Love to all.


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Aiky: I am planning to take 2 and a half weeks off, which I hope will see me up til test day.  My work can be quite stressful and I went back mid 2 week wait last time and had lots of messages, e-mails etc to deal with.  This time my focus is on relaxing.

I agree with Kizzy, I have one of the natal hypnotherapy cds, it's very relaxing.

I'm now on my 7th day of stimming.  I'm still really tired.  I breezed through this bit last time so I'm not sure why i'm so tired this time, it's possibly the snuff regimen, having to be up at 7 for the first one and 11 for the last.

My ovaries have been feeling quite heavy the last few days so that is a good indication something is happening down there.  2 more days til my next scan.  I'm hoping for ER early next week.

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aiky I am taking 2 and a half weeks off work!! I think its better to not be worrying about work at all in 2WW!!

I will be doing my part time job but its not like work!  

Agora, good luck, whens your first follie scan?


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm really sorry for this "me" post but I'm totally gutted  

We had our 1st appointment/consultation today at GRI and basically were told that we will be waiting at LEAST ANOTHER 19 months before we are at the top of the list to start tx.

We could not believe it!!!

The waiting time for the Lanarkshire area is at least 29 months in total.

When we were going through our IUI at Monklands the sister told us that it was a MAXIMUM of 2 years which started from our 1st IUI. 

This is obviously not the case and we went today thinking that we would maybe be starting tx in the new year, if not before.

So now we will have to wait until April 2009 before we get the shout to start. (29 months from the referral date not 1st IUI date)

All sorts of thoughts ran through our minds today, do we keep hanging on in there, do we go private or do we give up

We just feel like how many more times do we have to pick ourselves up to face yet another fall?

Thanks so much for listening girls and I'm so sorry again for my "me" post but other than yourselves we have no one else who can totally understand what we are going through.

Thanks again  

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Ladies.


SWEETPEA
Am so sorry to hear those waiting times,  when we were first referred for IVF we were told 2years waiting list,  we decided there and then  that I was not getting any younger and that 2 years was just impossible to wait, so we went private for our 1st cycle.  We did not have the money and DH would not borrow, so we saved hard for 5 months. I'm sure you will make the right decision, I could just not wait. 

AIKY, I don't have much leave left this year, but will be taking the week of EC and ET off, there is no way I could work during this week, I prefer to work during 2WW as it helps keep me sane 

AGORA, I remember that heavy feeling, good-luck with the scan let us know when EC is, nearly at the end of the process, keep positive   

KIZZY you wont believe this but my AF arrived, so have also been having a Spring Clean, defo did not have one last cycle, anyway they do say no two cycles are the same 

Im doing okay, still feel upside down , but had a good chat to my Mom and feel better.

Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweetpea, sorry to hear your bad news hun, I would double check with them though.... I started IUI Jan 2006, so 2006 counted as a year and I got my first appt for 3rd Oct 07 but phoned up for a cancellation and got an appt in May, this is me just getting started now mind!
BUT I hadnt heard anything between first appt in May until about end of June and I phoned and they said they thought I'd started iui in Jan 2007  not 2006     So they had put me on waiting list...I was like hold on I started a year past Jan!!! So I got my pre screen appt through pretty quick after that and I'm at GRI too. Hope you get it sorted    

Bev... strange isnt it how every cycle is different, at least you've had a spring clean too!!

I feel ok apart from being hot all the time     

My moods can turn at the drop of a hat mind!           


The joys! 

Good luck everyone, its great having cycle buds


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks girls for your support!  

When we got home yesterday I phoned them up just to double check as we really could not believe it and thought something had to be wrong but unfortunately its right.

There has actually been an article in the Sunday Herald about the "postcode lottery" for tx and how the waiting times are so unacceptably long.

Thanks again girls  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweetpea: so sorry for the disappointment.  I believe Lanarkshire has particularly bad waiting lists.  I'm from Ayrshire and our waiting list was 12 months, although I was seen after 10.  Like Bev I couldn't wait so we scraped together the money (DH is a student) for a private cycle.  It didn't work but I have no regrets.  I needed to do something.  It cost us about £3,000 in total.

Kizzy: I have my scan on Friday.  I'm looking forward to hearing how I'm doing.  

In an ideal world I'd hope for ER on Monday but if it's anything like last cycle it's likely to be a bit later in the week.  Tomorrow is my last day of work anyway    

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for scan tomorrow agora    

Sorry sweetpea, I was hoping they'd got it wrong hun  

2 weeks today I start injections,,,,gulp!  

take care everyone


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone – weekend here again and at last we are meant to be having a nice sunny weekend.  Thanks for the replies about time off – I think I am going to take week 2 of the 2WW and the week after.  Think will go into work the 1st week to take my mind of thigs. Just about 1st week of nasal sprays done.  Not had any side effects yet but still got another 2 weeks of them. For anyone who has had IVF at Dundee before, can you please advise of the procedure for the EC.  Do you get put under?  What are the side effects after it.  Is it best to sign myself off work that week?  Sorry for all the questions.  Hope everyone is well and will speak next week.  Thanks again.  Amanda 


3 Miscarriages
Clomid 6 months
Tamoxifen 6 months
1 baby boy - 25 weeks - April 07


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Aikybeats,

Dundee offer you two options, you can either be asleep, not full anaesthetic, or you can control the amount of sedation.  I took the self control cause I wanted to see what was happening, all depends on yourself and how you feel about medical things.  You will be quite tender afterwards and I would definitely recommend having the week of EC and ET off, there was no way I could have gone to work inbetween.  I found it quite painful EC, but will again choose to do the self control option, mad in my head I think, but its not sooo bad.

As for the nasal spray, the second week of spray is when you will feel more of the side affects, drink loads of water, Ive had a constant headache for two days now, am still drinking and drinking.
Anyway must go off to work.
I hope that Ive answered your questions, sometimes its difficult to remember.
Take care
Bev


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

aikybeats: I would second Bev, again there is no way i could have worked in the week of EC and ET.  

Just back from my scan.  Not good news, I've overstimulated.  We don't know for sure but it looks like a freeze all.  I'm back on Monday for EC  

Need to get back to work  

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

agora what does that mean? Too many follies? So they do EC and freeze them then do transfer when?

Hope you're okay hun


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

It means I'll do a frozen embryo transfer(FET) in a few months time once my body has had time to recover.  I think it's to reduce the chance of OHSS, however I know in America they would happily transfer embies even with a high number of follies.

Nothing is definite, some of my follies might be empty but it's unlikely.

I'm upset but there is nothing I can do about it  

Agora x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Agora,

Sorry to hear that.  You must be so disappointed.
Please let us know about EC.  Were you on the same dosage as your first IVF?

Am sad for you. 

Take care
Bev


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

I am on exactly the same dosage as last time.  I always knew I was at higher risk for OHSS but had hoped I would be OK, with hindsight...

Agora x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there Agora,
Thats interesting, I assume that you were okay on your 1st cycle, its a pity that its happened.  Lets hope that you have loads of embies to freeze. 
Im so sad for you after everything.

Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck agora, I also hope you get lots of embies


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya can join you, I am at GRI, had my 1st cons, and pre & prost screening appointment, just awaiting on AF due in 2 weeks, so hoping to get in for my 1st IVF.

Hi Kizzymouse how are you honey, not long till you start your injections.

Hope to get to know you all.

Katrina


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi katrina,

Welcome to the board... 

Kizzymouse has just started her treatment at the GRI and i start mine in a few days, it will be great to have someone else to chat too....  Are you under Dr Yates?

I hope the old witch  shows up soon so you can get started.

 for now
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Katrina luv, how are you?

Hi Tracey, you know what I dont even know which doctor I'm under!!!   

See a different nurse/doc every time!

I have to say I felt more comfortable at my local clinic where I got iui, shame they dont do ivf there, the GRI scares me!!    Its big and imposing isnt it!? Of course if my first ivf works I'll say its great!!   

Wish it was time for ET and everything was fine, seems we're always waiting for something!!

good luck girlies


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

I had 22 eggs, so it is a freeze all.  We find out how many embryos tomorrow.  I need to wait for a post IVF bleed, a normal cycle and then we can start FET.

I'll be back tomorrow with news about the embies.

Good luck everyone else

Agora x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Agora, wow that a load off eggs, let hope you lots of     .

Welcome Katrina, hopefully AF will come on time and your ride on the IVF rollacoaster will begin.  Good-luck.

Kizzymouse how is the D/R going?? Well I hope not long until your baseline scan too.

Aikybeats how's the sniffing going, hope you are dinking lot of water, Ive become best buddies with my water bottle , when is your baseline scan?

Anyway to all the other Scottish ladies hope you are all doing well.

Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck for baseline scan tomorrow Bev, I'm a week later than you  

Agora, lots of eggies for you, hope it all works out   

I feel very moody today and could snap at anytime, work was stressing me out!!    

I have also had a headache all day!!    Have been drinking water but couldnt shift it, going for a nice bath now and going to veg on sofa all night and watch hell's kitchen!!   I love it   Marco Pierre White is cool!  

good luck girlies keep in touch


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya thanks for the welcome.

Kizzymouse hope the headache lifts honey, enjoy your bath, know what you mean about the size of GRI, takes about 15 mins to walk to the ACS, you could get totally lost in there.

Agora thats lots of eggs, hope you get loads of frosties .

Big hello to all the other scottsh girls.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

GRI is scary!  Takes ages to get to the places - the one where you do sample is futher away, I always get confused between them and with which floor we're on ha ha


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Bev - good luck for your baseline scan.  Nasal sprays going ok. Just hoping its working - work is quite stressful.  Drinking plenty of water and eating what should be - so here's hoping.  My baseline scan is not until 25th Sept so still got while to go.  Just feel really tired, went to bed at 8.30pm last night and didn't wake up till 7.30am!!!

As I'm not very good on this, how do you get the pink writing so you can add your details at the bottom of a message.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing well.

Take care - Love Amandax


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Amanda,

Go into your profile, click on Forum profile information, you then go down to your signature and type in the infor and presto its there.  Then if you want to do a tickerwall, click on one of the tickerwalls on one of our posts and the web page will open, easy to follow, do your own and cut and past on the signature part of the profile.  

Anyway keep up with the water and all the good things we are suppose to be doing, I have also been feeling tired irritated teary and just plain sorry for myself. 
Anyway take care


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

15 embryos, we're really pleased.  They're frozen immediately so we don't find out about quality until FET.

Bev: good luck with your scan.

Amanda: doesn't sound like you can do any more than you are.  Tiredness was my main side effect this time too.

Kizzy/Katrina: I drove myself up to ACS on Saturday for the first time.  We usually go the back entry to the Walton building but this time it was locked and I had to go through the Queen Elizabeth building - I was completely lost and no-one was on reception.  I had to ask directions from random members of staff.  Thank goodness I had arrived early.

Kizzy: I hope the headaches are getting better.  I had to resort to paracetamol on a couple of occasions, which is completely not like me, but needs must.  I drank huge quantities of water too.  I found it weird seeing a different nurse/doctor each time too.  I feel that not a single one of them knows me and I have to keep repeating the same details over and over, however on the plus side we didn't have to pay this time, so I'm not moaning too much.

Hope all are well

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Excellent Agora 15 embies is fantastic, hope they are all grade 1 ( is that best? Never sure!!)

We usually go in by Queen Elizabeth building so kind of got hang of it, but its like a rabbit warren!!

Headache gone today but had a crap sleep, too hot etc etc!!

Hope all you ladies are fine


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Ladies,

Agora thats great news 15 frosties well done, they would not have frozen any if they did not think that they were great, so well done.
FET is so much more less stressful, although the thaw is stressful, but not half as bad as full IVF.

Kizzymouse and Amanda and Aikybeats, hang in there D/R can seem to last forever, last night I was having one major hot flush and today I was quite moody.

Anyway my mood was lifted this morning, baseline scan went well and am D/R well thanks goodness, so will start Stimm's on Friday and Back up to Dundee next Friday to check on my progress.  AS I always say thats the first hurdle done. 

Anyway take care ladies 
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls.. 

Kizzy you are so right about the GRI being like a rabbit warren and the ACU isn't signposted that well either..... 

My appointment is at 10.15am on Thursday morning and i need to put my daughter into school at 9am first, and her school is about 1hr away from the hospital so i am really worried about getting lost and being late as they said mine is the last appointment , i think i will have to phone for the directions again.... 

Kizzy how is d/regging going?, not long till your baseline scan now.  I am still dying with the flu   so i hope it isn't bad enough for them to postpone my treatment for another month as i think October is a perfect month for a ET as this way i get my test result in november in plenty of time to get organised for christmas, a 2ww in December would drive me mad......  

Sorry for not doing personals for everyone but there is so many of us now it's hard to keep track of everyone....

Lots of positive vibes     for everyone already started treatment and  for all those waiting to start.
 Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Glad to hear baseline scan went well Bev, I will be starting injections next Thurs, gulp!  
First scan 9 days later on 28th Sept. i finish work on the 27th for 2 weeks and 2 and a half days!! yipeeeee!!!! 

Tracy hope your flu gets better soon luv  

Down regging is driving me mad, I'm a nightmare, hot flushes and moods are worst and not being able to sleep, plus just a general feeling of tiredness and listless, cant be bothered doing anything!!   Am going out Friday night, last chance for a drink...not that I drink much anyways, but I'm not even looking forward to it, just the thought of deciding what to wear is traumatic at the mo, oh dear!    

Next week I am starting to be healthy in every way and do my hypnosis cd regularly, havent been doing it much this week cos I'm too grumpy to concentrate ha ha   and I dont want to get sick of listening to it yet, plus nothing happening inside me at the mo, its all stopped and I dont feel myself, be better when I start injections, feels so much more positive than down regging!!   

Anyways I'm starting to ramble too much (wait til I start my 2ww diary!!!     )


Take care scottish girlies and good luck


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy, ramble away, DR is no walk in the park, tonight I just started crying for no reason, my DH just laughed at me, hes such a honey.  I TOO NEED SOME HORMONES.  At least we know what to look forward to in our 50's NOT 

Well feel better now.  Off for my 8pm sniff  

Take care
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

happy sniffing Bev!!  

How often do you sniff? I was told I will be starting sniffers same day as injections.

Will it give us menopause too?          

Is it better we know what menopause is like now or not!!!     

night everyone, take care xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kizzymouse,

I'm DR with a nasal spray and keep sniffing whilst Stimms.  There seems to be many differant ways to DR, but with all the same side affects, I know that once I start my injections these side affects seem to ease, so am sure once you start injections you too should feel alot better even if you are *sniffing* 

Take care
Bev


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Do you mind if I join you. I recognise agora from ayrshire thread.  

I also go to GRI. I've had 1 cycle of ivf with a bfp, but m/c at 7weeks.  I'm due for my prostap 26th September, but also attending haematology clinic at the royal, as they think m/c could've been caused with blood disorder.  I had to cancel prostap originally planned for 28th aug due to waiting on haemo appt, but will have been there before next prostap, so I think I will prob be early nov for ec and et.

Take care

Caron


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Caron, the more the merrier  .  Im sorry that you M/C at 7 weeks but the good thing is that you are back trying again and hopefully you will succeed this time, also hope they can help with the bloods too.

Tracy, you are officially D/R, its quite a moment when you start, like wow this is it, anyway Good-luck and drink loads of water.

Hi to Kizzymouse, Agora, Amanda, Katrina and all the other ladies.
Take care 
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I feel down today, made a stupid mistake at work and now waiting for IT guy to fix it, really hope he can, was almost in tears yesterday    

I keep thinking why am I doing this ivf lark, never ever ever been pregnant, so why should it work now?    Unexplained is the worst category.... sorry for grumpy post  

hopefully stimms will make me feel better  

Hey at least Scotland beat France!!!


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: i think down regging makes you do stupid things.  I took a remote control with me to a wedding   and walked into a door.  I have the same feelings about never having been pregnant.  I can't actually imagine it happening to me and feel I'm just going through the motions so that we can move on to adoption.  I think it's a self preservation attitude, but it isn't healthy.  i think you said you have hypnotherapy cds - listen to them!  i also by chance found a book called "The Emotional Toolkit" by Darlene Mininni, it has a section on negative thinking which I've found really useful and i partly attribute that to my more relaxed viewpoint this time around.

Caron: hi, I hadn't realised they thought your miscarriage was caused by a blood disorder.  I'm so sorry you have to go through this again, but hopefully they can make it work this time.  i think my FET will be around the same time, so we might end up on the 2ww together.

Had a horrible night last night.  the symptoms of OHSS are now surfacing - huge stomach and ovaries that feel like rocks.  I took some paracetamol which does seem to have helped.

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Agora hun, its stupid little things that send you over the edge isnt it!!?   

I am going to start doing hypno cd more, just couldnt be bothered with anything this week!     

We'll all get there in the end hopefully, we've talked about adoption too, but I'd want a baby not an older one!! Sounds really selfish   

Hope you feel better soon agora ohss must be very   

hello everyone else


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

We want a baby too and my husband has issues about how he'd cope with a child with any form of disability.  The couple that I know who adopted got two perfect babies, a 5 month old and then a year later her baby brother who was weeks old.  I try to remember those stories whenever we start talking about adoption.  We'll worry about the other issues if/when the time comes.

Agora x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How are you all?

Hi Zulu, yes i had my prostap jab today so i am officially down regging  (finally), and i got my date for my baseline scan so suddenly for the first time it all feels very real!!.  I just keep telling myself that i am now officially on my 1st cycle of IVF and it still feels strange to think that i have finally made it to this stage, as i was beginning to feel as though it would never happen.

Kizzymouse how soon did you start to have side effects from the prostap?.  The nurse told me not to expect anything in the first week but i'm sure yours started after just a few days!!... 

I don't think any of us should feel selfish about wanting a baby rather an older child.  Me & O/H where given adoption as another option if IVF fails and we decided against it, we have one wonderful child of our own and a second child would be a godsend but if it's not meant to happen then it won't, and at that point we will just sadly let it be and move on...  as we feel that adoption is not for us. Maybe if it was our first child then we would feel differently but we love our daughter so much that we would be very worried about not having the same strong feelings for an adopted child and we just wouldn't be willing to take that chance, it wouldn't be fair on the child.  

Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kizzymouse, dont be alone, the other day I left for work no problems,
got home and my DH said that he found the keys in the back door, which I had locked in the morning, and had not taken out the door to put in my bag    So dont worry you are not the only one.   

Well I start my gonal-f injections tomorrow, heee haaa.

Anyway take care ladies
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tracy welcome to the crazy world of down regging!!    
My symptoms prob didnt start for a week, I had PMT first week though and had that horrible AF, I hope you dont get that!  
When's your baseline scan?

Agora, hope I dont have to go down the adoption route, but then again it would be a good thing to do for a child in need   Sometimes i think we should just do that, but the feelings to have our own child are pretty strong at the moment!  

Bev, good luck with injections hun, I'm sure your a pro now! I will be starting them a week today!  With IUI I had an auto injector pen which was so easy, going to find it hard to actually stick the needle in my self, but needs must eh? used to be scared of needles, but you get over that doing tx dont you!!?  

Katrina, how are you honey? Not long til you start either!  

Hi DL, another GRI girlie! Good luck hun  

This is my favourite thread girls, its a nice manageable size, cant keep up with the cycle buddies one, too many laydeeeees!!   

Sending you all lots of baby dust and positive thoughts, we can do it!!         


Take care


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

Kizzymouse, i know what you mean i love this thread too , as it's small and easy top keep a track of everyone. I get totally lost on the October cyclers thread.... , and i also prefer it on here because me, you and bev (zulu) are all at a similar stage and its great to share information.

Well i have officially been d/r for 1 day and am ok, not that i would know as i still have the flu so feel like death anyway... .  Kizzymouse like you they said i will have to do sniffers when i go back as i will be d/r for 28 days which they said is quite long  , so i will go back for my scan on the 10th October and all being well start stims on the 11th.  I was totally horrified when she said "you can collect your meds & needles on the 10th", what bloody needles i though we where going to have an injector pen, not bloody needles!!....  . Did they mention this to you??.

She said i have to expect a/f to show as normal but to expect it to be heavier & more painful than usual, so i am due around tue/wed of next week so i will make sure i have nothing important planned for around that time just incase...., or everyone beware (lol) .

Agora , here is a big cuddle for you , i hope you are feeling better today. OHSS is a real worry of mine, i have had so many problems in the past with my ovaries reacting to hormones that i am really worried that i will end up over stimualting, fingers crossed that i don't....xxx

Bev i was laughing when i read that you had left your keys in the door, i do that all the time without the meds so can you imagine what i'll be like with them!!..... 

Hello to all our other scottish cyclers, Caron, Amanda & Katrina i hope you are all well.... 

Bye for now Tracyxx


Lots of Babydust for everyone.......


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Me again,

Just wanted to remind everyone that the Autumn Berries / October cyclers are having a chat tonight in the snug at 8pm...

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tracy

This thread is also good cos we are all scottish girlies!! And lots of us at GRI so we can compare....which by reading your post I can see there are differences! I was told not to expect much of an AF!!    It turned out to be worst one I'd had for years!!!   

Yes I know about no injector pen, scary isnt it!   

I loved my auto injector with iui so easy!

I am downregging for 25 days which I thought was long compared to 14 with iui.
Still nearly over, but have to sniff like you whilst injecting!

I get all my needles and stuff on tuesday ready for thursday first injection!   

Hello everyone else how are you all? Any tips on injecting girls ?   

Have a nice weekend, I'm working all this weekend and all next weekend!!
But then on hols for 2 weeks!!
Saturday job is easy.... I work at Fir Park Motherwell ( work for Gretna FC we had to move up there cos our ground isnt SPL ready!!) its a hour and a half bus ride, approx 1 and a half hours work then get to watch the game and get bus home so hardly work!!      But we get paid for the whole day + our lunch thrown in!! I'm a CELTIC fan but do love my wee Gretna too since working for them all last season too   And Gretna is the local team so have to give them some support! 

Then I'm doing overtime on sunday at my proper job for 4 hours, so busy weekend for me!! Going out tonight too, last night for having a few drinkies    before tx starts properly!! Hope I dont have a hangover for work tomorrow!  

What do all you girlies do for a living? Nosy cow but thought I'd ask!!   Tracy think I remember you saying you were a teacher, or have I got totally confused?   

My title is Senior Quality Technician (sounds posh!)    I work for a food manufacturer, we make stuff for M&S - all the fish stuff basically, salmon, prawns, smoked salmon, fish ready meals, pates etc.
I dont like any of it!   Would rather work in a chocolate factory  

Anyways I've rambled enuff better get back to work  ta ra for noo  

Lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

I know i've not posted on here for ages but just wanted to say, i have been keeping my nosey little eye on the board and all of you and just wanted to wish you all loads of luck and    for your treatment cycles this time!!!!!

All is going well for me, with the little one really starting to move now and a bump at last appearing.


Good luck guys!!!


Janet xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Me Again.....

Kizzymouse:

Just wanted to say have a great night out, i don't smoke or drink at all so i don't have anything to cut out for the treatment or if i get pg (lol).... 

The nurse at the clinic yesterday told me that when af shows it will probably be the worse i have had as the body has to shed all it's lining... . I said to her i thought some people don't have a bleed, and she said well you have been building up a lining for 21 days so it's all got to go somewhere, and there only one way out..... .  I suppose it makes sense, if we need to have a thin lining at the baseline scan for treatment to go ahead then it all has to come out..... .  

I am not working at the moment, i was at college studying to be a nurse but trying to juggle coursework, family life and starting IVF all became too much so i had to choose, career or family so i decided to stop. It is always something i can go back to later if i want to continue... , so for now i am just a full time mum.

Well i better go and get some housework done
Bye for now
Tracyxx 

Ps: I'm also a celtic supporter!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yay C'mon the hoops!!

I just phoned up Gretna fc this pm and told my boss I cant do 7th October ( gretna v Celtic) was looking forward to it but its 2 days after ET and I just wanna rest so will watch it with feet up on sofa with DP!!   I told her I was going into hospital on the friday for a day only but wasnt sure if I'd be ok to work the sunday, feel quite relieved now as was worrying about it!!   
"so for now i am just a full time mum." No JUST about it Tracy, it must be the hardest job in the world and with no pay!! I'd luv to be a full time mum    But even if I get pg I dont think we'll be able to afford for me to give up work completely, I will prob get a part time job at night   Thats if it happens    

Thinking about looking into adoption just now just incase, dont wanna keep doing this to my body and mind!! 

Yes I can say it was worst AF ever, thats why I thought I'd lost something cos so much came out and big clots and lumps    sorry TMI. At least you'll be prepared, I was expecting an easy ride!!  

Talk soon x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Ooops! Meant to say HI Janet!!

Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Again Girls!!...

I forgot to ask you all earlier, at my appointment yesterday they said they needed to do some bloods to check my egg reserve..  
They said i have never had it done before as it is a fairly new thing they only started doing but they need the result to establish how much stimulation i will need, did you all have this? and do you know what they class as a normal result?

Thanks
Tracyxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

tracy: I had that blood test, it is nothing to worry about, it allows them to decide on your dosage by what your bodies needs are rather than your age.  unfortunately in my case they decided to go by my past history rather than the results of the blood test and as you know I overstimulated.

Agora x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Thanks Agora, i hadn't been at the clinic for over a year so had never heard of this test so wasn't sure what it was for.  Its a good idea though to go on your results rather than age as everyone is different.  Do you have a date yet for your FET?, i will be sending you lost of positive thoughts....    

I was just sitting last night reading a brochure from the GRI and realised that success rates with FET are much higher than with fresh egg transfers, i wonder why that is?.  I was always worried about over stimulation as i thought the success rate was lower with FET so i am glad i was proved wrong as i am not so worried about O/S or freezing embryos now.   My friend had to IVF due to PCOS and her first fresh cycle failed, she followed it up with a FET which worked (BFP). Now she has went back a year later and had another FET with one of her saved eggs and got another BFP... 

Kizzymouse i hope you had a good night last night and    enough to last you for the next 12 months (lol)......there will be no more of that when you get your   .  

I don't now if any of you got this but since yesterday morning i have been feeling really dry, not thirsty its just my mouth that feels all dry, have you ever seen that film "Me, Myself & Irene" when Jim Carey's mouth gets really dry and his lips stick to his gums and you can just see his teeth, well just like that...  .  I'm also starting to get a bit of a headache this morning, it's not so much of a headache just that dull headache you get if you have been thinking about a lot of stuff, don't know if it's from the D/R or from my flu..... 

Did you girls get your period at the time it was actually due, or was it late?, my p/d is normally very Heavy anyway so if it's expected to be worse then i will have to ensure i stay home that day so I'm just trying to be prepared....  

((((((  BIG HUGS FOR ALL THE SCOTTISH GIRLS )))))) 

I hope you are all having a good morning!!
Tracy xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Good Afternoon Ladies 

Ive got a big smile on my dile today   .  Why I hear you all asking, well I know that you are all footie fans, but I'm     as South Africa gave England a hiding last night, what an amazing game of Rugby, I do enjoy Footie as well, but wow what a game, for a few moments I forgot allllll about TX.   

Whilst all around me were    I was sipping away at my WATER  

Tracy, I had that blood test right at the beginning of my treatment last year and as Agora says its nothing to worry about.  As for D/R drink loads of water it really helps with the headaches,  not to sure abt the dry mouth, although the sight of Jim Careys mouth is not too great either   

Hey kizzy, wow you sound like a very busy lady, well my job is to beautify the nation, or at least try, I'm a beauty therapist, working hard to ensure that Scotland's ladies look gorgeous.  I love my job, but at times could do with a few treatments myself.  Do you get freebees from M&S, I love the food,although am not much of a fish fan myself.

Agora, glad to see that you have FET in sight, 15   is great, like I said before FET is a lot less stressful.  Hope that you are feeling better too.

Janet, glad that you are getting a tummy too and that all is going well. 

Hello to everyone else to.

Take care ladies.
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone - hope you are all well.  I had the most excrutiating back pain this week and then AF arrived yesterday - on time (only time they have arrived when they should!!) so am having a very lazy weekend.  Kizzymouse - I work at a special school - which is very rewarding but also very tiring!!  Due up to Dundee week on Tuesday so hope am down regulated enough.  Actually phoned the Hospital yesterday as every time I take my nasal spray I take the sneezes.  The nurse said it should be hopefully getting into my system so here's hoping.

Hows everyone else that is D/R or doing the injections?  Getting a bit nervous for that stage now.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.  Speak soon.  Love Amanda


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm getting very scared at thought of injections!!   

I had lots of blood tests done, wasnt sure what they are all for but sure they did mention fsh hormone level, which determines egg reserve.  

good luck everyone


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya sorry for being awol   been so busy at work and then helping my brother and wife decorate.

Kizzy how you doing hun, not long till your scan  , I am a Rangers fan, not so happy with the score ysterday tho  .

I work in admin in my local authority, and have just gained a promotion within another department as office manager, and start in 2 weeks, just what I need when I am going through IVF, but it might take my mind off it, I can delegate all my work and put my feet up (ha ha), have some holidays still to take so will use them and they wont know anything.

Agora, 15   well done honey, good luck for FET    the GRI have a good success rate with FET.

Tracy, I got the Test done at the GRI, they didnt have my results at my post-screening appointment, would be good to know tho, never got it when I done IUI at the Vale of Leven hospital they just gave me the drugs based on age and over stimulated on 1st cycle an 4th cycle  .

Hello to all the other girls. 

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Good morning Kizzy we were posting at the same time sending you tons of      thoughts for injecting, I am quite scared at doing it again as have done it in over a year, I am nt scared of needles but I was staring to really hate it.

Katrina


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Kizzy i was just thinking about you this morning, i was lying in bed thinking "God in only 24 days i have to start injection myself   " then i thought oh poor kizzy has to start in only 2 days she must be crapping herself!! .  I'm sure we will be fine after the first few times...i hope . 

Kizzy what did you think of the score yesterday.....Great game!!. ""Back on top of the table  "".

Amanda i'm glad a/f decided to show, it won't be long now until you start d/r..... , do you have to phone now for an apt?

 Tracyxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

There really isn't anything to worry about with regards to injecting yourself.  The first time is the worst but once you've got that over with you'll wonder what the fuss was about.  I wasn't remotely fazed second time around.

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

:Yay Tracy Celtic back on top!! Sorry Katrina!!!  
Well Gretna got beat again      it was a long day, getting cold now! Glad I have got day off for celtic game now - dont want embies getting cold! even tho I'll miss seeing them, would have to sit quiet that day, even tho I would like gretna to win, celtic are my team and I really think they'll beat Gretna about 10-0 ooops!   

I start injections on thursday - 2 days after scan. And sniffers too!
I just wish it was the auto injector pen, know what I'm doing with that and you dont have to physically stick needle in!!  Never mind, have to do it.

Aiky hope I dont get sneezes with nasal spray I hate sneezing!   

I havent watched Heroes b4 so been catching up with it today and OMG! I love it! anyone else watching it?

Take care xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Kizzy good luck with scan on Tuesday, GRI told me it would be a pen, but seems its not if you are injecting yourself  , when I injected myself for the IUI, I was on menagon and had to do it in my leg which at 1st I was ok but then I hated it so much was nearly crying every morning, then they put me on Gonal F and that was in my stomach which wasnt that sore, more blubber there    to cushion the pain.  The GRI said it would be Gonal F, so not as bad but wish it could be the pen. 
I also got the sneezes with the spray, I used to go to the toilet in work and by the time I got back to my desk I would be sneezing away   .

Oh and Celtic wont be there long enjoy it while you can  

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah yeah, wait til we have our first old firm game of season!!  
I got plenty of blubber too hee hee so shouldnt hurt


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Gosh did it rain today!!!!!  
Good-luck to Kizzy and Aikybeat for your scans, hope it goes well and you can both get going with stimms.

Ive not much going on, still drinking water and am glad to be getting some hormones in and just hoping my follies are growing.

Anyway off I go, take care ladies, cant decide which team to support, mmmm work near easter road so I suppose its Hibs for me, although Dunfermline should be my first choice, by no they are not doing to well theses days, Hibs it is. 
Hello to everyone else Ive missed
take care
Bev


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

I haven't been on for ages, don't seem to get much time for computers nowadays and also DH hogs the laptop most nights.  Well my boys is over 1 now it just seems that the past year has gone in so quickly. We had a big party with bouncy Castle etc last Sunday at the house for him which was really good and then on Tuesday which was his actual birthday we took him to Edinburgh Zoo which was good.

Janet glad to hear baby is doing well and you are getting a bump.

There is so many of you starting or going through treatment just now, Don't worry about the injections they are fine, although my DH always done them for me at the top of the buttocks but I very rarely felt a thing as he had it mastered to a fine art.  On my 2 successful Fresh and FET I used positive mental thinking, I also used arnica after EC up till ET and I also took extra vitamins and although I only got 5 eggs 4 where high quality and I got pregnant twice from 4 eggs so I def think the vitamins worked for me.  If there are any questions you would like to ask about the treatment or anything I will do my best to help you as I feel after all we went through we were pro's at it.  Infact I was that well known at the Royal I still stay in touch with one of the nurses who came to Jamies party last week, they are all really nice and we got to know them really well so don't worry they will take care of you all.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

katrinar said:


> Oh and Celtic wont be there long enjoy it while you can
> 
> Katrina


Morning Girls,

You will have to give me a sec to compose myself, i'm still trying to stop laughing since reading Katrinas last post!!    , only joking babes....

How is everyone today?, i'm doing great, no side affects from the d/r yet so all is well.....

Kizzy they told me i will start sniffs on the same day as the scan (so not looking forward to them ) and then start stims the next day all being well  but i suppose it all depends on our dates, as they said prostap only lasts 28 days and my scan is on day 28 so the jab will run out on scan day so the sniffs will top me up. I am not actually worried about the injections themselves as i have soooooo much stomach blubber i probably wouldn't feel it anyway, i am more concerned about being left to mix the medicines and prepare the injections myself just incase i mess up and do it wrong .

I am addicted to heroes too but the problem is that i started downloading it from america last year so i had seen it all before it even started over here, so i have been patiently waiting for months on the new series starting.... . Its the same with LOST, i love that too so can't wait for the new series!! .

Bev, keep up the drinking, heres hoping you get lots of big follies, i heard that drinking lots of milk makes them nice & big....   

I have decided to give my house a good old clear out, i mean every cupboard & drawer, and even all the places you only clear out if you get paid too!!. It's not that i'm not busy already but i think the busier i keep myself with other things then the quicker the days will pass, and i am planning to put my house up for sale soon anyway so it will help me clear out all the clutter and give me less to pack when the time comes.

Can i ask, do any of you ever catch yourself looking at baby stuff or have a baby in mind when you are making plans?. I didn't used to do it but now i can't seem to stop myself, i suppose it's because the cycle has started so it's all more real. I got my new catalogue in yesterday and caught myself looking at cots & prams, and i'm looking for a new house just now so when i'm looking at the pictures i am constantly thinking if it would be a suitable house for a baby!!, and even yesterday someone mentioned holidays next year and i thought god i better not plan anything as god willing i might be pregnant by then!!   , i am finding myself thinking about it more and more as the days go on......

Well i better get a move on and get something done, as unlike what my O/H thinks the housework does not do itself!!
Tracyxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

Forgot to add yest I'm also a Celtic supporter and we seem to be in the majority here. I work for Strathclyde Police taking the calls so do nightshift but that suits me.

Tracey what you're saying about looking at baby stuff and houses etc is normal I remember doing that when I was going through treatment, we moved 3 1/2 yrs ago while going through treatment and I kept looking at the houses thinking this would be a good baby room and would the garden be baby friendly so I think we all do it and it's good positive thinking as well.
Michelle x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Michelle, glad to hear i'm not going mad... 

I forgot to add that Jamie is gorgeous in his little kit, you must be so proud.  I was so glad when i read that you got your pos  at GRI as it really gives us hope to hear from someone who has been there & done it, and had a successfull outcome!! 

Your shouldn't have suggested to ask you questions, you will never get me to shut up!!... 

Ok let me start  , Question 1: Egg collection, tell me about it, was it painful? are you aware of whats going on or fast asleep? and are you quite uncomfortable afterwards?...

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tracy

I always plan my future around a baby ( or 2 ) being in the picture, and I dont know what I'll do if it doesnt happen!!    ( prob adopt )

When I go for baseline scan tomorrow i will have been down regging for 25 days, start stimms and sniffers on thursday so prostap will almost be run out. Hope sniffers arent as evil  

Eeek dont ask about EC I'm trying not to think about it!! Michelle only answer if its a nice answer!!   

I'm scared of EC   

Will let you all know how hospital goes tomorrow xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Kizzy,

EC really worries me too which is why i asked michelle for all the details, i think at least if i know the truth about how i will feel afterwards then at least i will know what to expect, and michelle had hers at the GRI so we know our experience will be similar to hers. 

My problem with E/C is that i don't have any family near me at all as they all live over in Ireland so when it comes to me being out of service i need to know in advance so i can get my mum over to help take care of my daughter and to help me out around the house.  She phoned yesterday and told me she can be here anytime i need her but i don't want to get her over unless i really need too but i am thinking of getting her over for the week between EC & ET just incase....   

I will be patiently waiting for you to post tomorrow to tell us how your appointment went, and i want every detail so i am prepared for mine... .  Did you say you have a pm scan appointment, they told me all my appointments have to be before 10am...   .  Maybe they do this to keep the NHS & private funded patients at seperate clinics?... 

Well better go need to nip to the shops....
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes scan is 1:40pm.
I am NHS.

I will tell you everything tomorrow! I expect they will teach me how to do injections too!  

Talk tomorrow byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Don't worry about EC you are sedated so you don't feel a thing and then afterwards you are given sandwich and tea but from experience take your own sandwich as the hospital ones are rotten, all in all for EC you are in there for anything from 2-4 hours so you might need someone to watch your daughter.  As for ET this can be slightly uncomfortable when being done but afterwards it just feels normal.  I took Royal Jelly to get better egg quality and it seemed to work for me.  It's just all the scans that are a pain in the a*** as you have no dignity left by ET you have had your legs in the air that many times by then with the dildo cam.

Ask away with questions I will help as much as I can, as I think it's better to prepare for it than not knowing anything.

Michelle xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya,

Are they no-one to back me and the boys in blue up, where are all the rangers fans  

Kizzy good luck for scan tomorrow sweetie   

I plan most things around having a baby like a holiday only book last minute now just in case, my mum is terrible when I said I was getting ready to start IVF she said there is a great baby shop near her, abit early I think.  When I am in shops I look at baby stuff and think I would have bought that.

I loke heroes to but missed it last week as we were out watching the scotland game     and it was worth it.

Just waiting on AF now hope I get in she should be here Friday or Saturday.

Katrina


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

, i feel like i'm in IVF hell.......


I am on day 5 of d/r after having my prostap jab on Thursday and all was well up until last night.  

I was in the bedroom cleaning out some old clothes when i began to get sharp jabbing pains in the back of my leg halfway down the thigh, it wasn't sore just worrying. It came and went for a while then moved to my calf, then onto my arm then chest and before i knew it it was alternating all over my body going from one place to another, and by this time my veins where all quite prominent as if it was my circulation!! .  
It was after 10pm by this time so i stopped what i was doing and went to bed, but i had to keep getting up and walking around to get the pain and numbness to ease off.  Then i started getting heart palpatations, really strong pounding in my chest then in my neck, by this point i was quite scared as my O/H was working so i was home alone.  So i tried to watch a film in bed but then i started getting hot flushes which where making me feel hot & sick so i got up and sat on top of the bed, then it changed to chills and i got goose bumps all over my body and i started shaking, so i went and put the heating on just in time for the sweats coming back!! .

That was the scariest & longest night of my life, i couldn't sleep as evertime i lay down the palpatations where pounding in my head so i just had to sit up in bed praying that i would somehow fall asleep, wake up and it would be morning....

I was still awake and feeling bad at 4.30am then the next thing i remember was my O/H coming in just after 6am, i was never so glad to see him.....

Now i am sitting here and every muscle in my body is aching even my fingers and i am terrified that it is all going to start getting worse again tonight  .  My a/f is due tomorrow so i am wondering if things might settle down a bit after that (fingers crossed xx), i really couldn't stand this for another 3 weeks!!.   .    

What do you think these pains are?, do you think these are just normal side effects of the d/r or should i call the hospital?  

Tracyxx

Ps: Kizzy, forgot to say   for you scan today!!......


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Not been on for a wee while, had to do my hubbys year end (No, not rear end!!!!!)
He works for himself and is apparently allergic to not only dealing with paperwork, but actually touching it as well!!!!!!  Oh well, and now its time for his VAT Return.  AAAAAAAgggggggghhhhhhhhhh.

I am due to start my 2nd cycle of IVF, getting prostap 26th September.  I was reading thru previous posts and when I had my first cycle Feb/Mar this year, I had Gonal-F with the self injecting pen, but is it now you have to inject with proper needles?  I couldn't do it, but DH did it for me no probs, never even felt it.  When I had the HCG booster 2 days before EC, that was with a proper needle, which wasn't really sore (I have MEGA cushioning on belly) but I don't like the idea of real needles every day?  

Can you please clarify as I am kacking myself at the thought!  Thanks

Katrina - I am a Killie fan, so they are sort of blue?!!

Tracy - EC is much easier that ET.  They say you are in and out of sleep, but I slept thru, and only remember waking up when everything was over.  Michelle is right, sandwiches are not nice!  Treaco is also right, leave your dignity at the door.  I was para, but by the end of it, you relly don't care.

Hi to Kizzy - Good luck with your scan 

Hi to Agora, Zulu, Aikybeat and anyone else I've missed.

DLxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS Agora, are you going to Ayrshire meet??


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi DL... 

Where are you having treatment?, if it is the GRI then me & kizzy have both been told we will be having the PROPER BIG SHARP NEEDLES!! with our Gonal-f (lol), no injector pens!!.  

Kizzy has her scan today and her injection practice so she will confirm all when she gets back.... , fingers crossed they have made a mistake and we will all have simple injector pens (wishfull thinking).

If i make it to the stimulating stage that is!!..... 

Tracyxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

DL: I think I probably will go to the Ayrshire meet if the date suits.  I'm a bit shy about meeting everyone but hope it might be helpful to talk with people who understand.

I've just finished my IVF cycle and used an injector pen.  I wonder if it is different from what Kizzy used for IUI.  In mine you attached the needle(not huge) and dialled to the correct dosage, pulled out the end of the pen and stuck it in at a 90 degree angle.  Not difficult, or painful.

Tracy: I was fast asleep for my EC as well.  I would give the hospital a phone to reassure yourself about the prostap side effects.

Agora x


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Tracy

I am also at GRI.  I hope it is the injector pens, if not I'll not be happy.  Especially as in February this year I used the pens.  I hope its not a financial thing!!!!

Have just told DH and he's no happy!!!!!  He's the one who will have to do it.

Agora, I agree with you about meeting people, some folk think I'm standoffish, but I'm not, I'm just really shy.  I have defo had the same injector pen as you and it is really easy to use.

I think we'll wait and see what Kizzy gets and I think I'll maybe phone in.  They always seem really helpful when I've phoned in the past.  

Thanks girls.


DLxxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

I would imagine whichever pharmaceutical company make gonal-f would provide the pens too.  They are rich companies and providing pens etc. which make women more likely to choose their product would cost peanuts to them.  I can't think it'll be financial... we'll find out soon enough.

I used to get that stand offish comment too, particularly at school.  It's no fun being shy 



Agora x


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I'll have a wee look to see who makes them, if we need to pay for them we will.  (Gladly!!!)

Will check about the meet, hope I can make it, it would be lovely to meet you.

Take care 

dl xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

Tracy I hope you are feeling better now hun, my god what an awful time you've had luv!!!    

Hi DL, sending you    
Hello Agora, Katrina, treaco, Bev and anyone else I've rudely missed!!    

Baseline scan was fine, lining is thin and no activity in ovaries   Had blood taken just incase to check hormone level, but wont know results til tomorrow.

Got the bag of tricks     Sorry girls no auto injector pen, gotta stick the needle in!!     BUT no faffing around with bottles of stuff, mixing them up, its all in the pen ( yes its called a pen but not an auto injector!). You just set the dial to the dosage ( i'm on 225iu) and away you go....dunno how I'm gonna stick it in, nurse said do it like a dart, eeek!  
I have a friend who is a nurse, I might ask her!! chicken!!  


Got first scan a week Friday.

Oh My!! it feels very real now!!     

Also have to do sniffers at 7am, 12, 6pm, 11pm     got to be those times, cant do it other times. No lie ins or early nights for me then!!  


Take care girlies, Tracey let me know your better chick!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya

Tracy sweetie sending a big   honey hope you are feeling better, sounds quite scary, if you get it again I would phone the GRI just for reassurance.

Kizzy   you are on your way, glad everything went well, the pen thingy sounds better than the bottles, I had to do the bottles with Gonal F with IUI.  Thats awful times for the sniffing, on lie ins  .

Hi ya Dl, you can be the baby rangers fan then, cant believe I am the only Rangers Fan at the GRI  , my two big brothers are Celtic and my 2 younger sisters and younger brother are all Rangers, so its fun in my family  , my husband is a die hard Gers fan, I am 2nd to the boys in blue  .  Good luck for this cycle honey.

Just waiting on AF, might phone and see what the spaces are like if I take them Fri or Sat.

Hello to all the other lovelly scottish girlies.

Katrina


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to pop on to let you know that I had my first IVF at GRI in May and used GONAL-F with the injector pens.  They were pretty easy to use after the first couple of times - pretty daunting at first.  I used to inject in the morning before work, as I knew I had to be out the door for a certain time so I had no choice but to just get on with it!!

Just shout if you want to know anything about EC / ET or injections.  

Lots of love to you all - Carrie XX


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiya girls

Well am much happier now after reading kizzy's post.     I think they sound just about the same as I had before, so nervous breakdown is over.

Kizzy - When I first had the pen, I just held it pointing to my belly for about 10 mins (not kidding) and I used up all the Sterets, cos I kept rubbing them, going to do it, and then bottled it.  Did it eventually the first day, but just couldn't after that so DH stepped in.  He was very good and I didn't feel a thing.

Tracy - Hope you are now feeling a wee bit better.  If it happens again just phone the hosp, I had a few probs last time and I phoned the Nurses number.  They were helpful and they didn't make you feel stupid, no matter what the query. 

Hi katrina - what a score tonite eh? ^ 

Hiya to the rest of you lovely Scottish ladies.  Am off for an early nite, working tomorrow.  Where do the rest of you work??  I work in local jobcentre in Incapacity Benefit two days a week (and even thats too much!!!!) its riveting stuff you know??!!!!!!  

Nite nite. 

xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Devasted!!! Celtic got a beating in russia boooo hisss!!  

I cant imagine putting the needle in on thursday morning, I want to do it in am too so I dont have all day to worry about it!!

Can I ask you experienced ladies, do I inject the morning of my first scan? They didnt really say what is best time to inject.
She just said she expects me to probably not be ready on first scan but on second scan.  

I am soooo nervous about the injection, its not pain I fear, its the actual sticking the needle in, I dont know how hard to stab it in, cant do it gently or it wont go thru skin!!  

Help somebody I need some tips and fast!!         


I'm soooooo warm tonight arrgghh!! I told DP I hope we get some     from this cycle cos I dont wanna do drugs again boo hoo big cry baby!!       


Okay girls hit me with some injection tips, close eyes and stab quickly is all I can come up with, oh and maybe putting an ice cube on first, tho the stinging doesnt scare me just the stabbing arrrgghhh!!!


   for now, lots of positive thoughts to you all


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Kizzy: I always put the needle in slowly, I'm a slow ripper off of a plaster too!  It is honestly fine, the first one is the worst.  Like dl it took me about 10 minutes to do it the first time!

You just need to be consistent with when you inject yourself and if you choose morning then yes you do inject before the scan.  You keep injecting until they tell you otherwise.

Agora x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Agora

Just trying to phone them now to ask but its engaged. also was going to ask does the needle go straight in or at an angle?!
she did tell me stuff but my memory is terrible just now!!

got to remember snuff too eeek!!

I am getting up at 7am to do that tomorrow so best to do injections in morning, I dont have to be at work til 9 and it only takes 10 mins to walk there so plenty of time to faff around with first injection!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Ladies......... 

Well after my bad night on Monday i think i am back to normal again. I didn't bother phoning the hospital as i found this list of side effects (below) and it pretty much covered everything so i thought i would just give it a few days and see how it goes. Last night it did all start again with the pains in my legs, but i just carried on with what i was doing and tried to ignore it and all was well. I also just remembered last night that when my endometriosis was at it's worse i had terrible leg pain all the time, so maybe the prostap is having an effect on my endo and this is where the leg pain is coming from??.

Anyway here is the symptom list i found, it's pretty long but handy for anyone else about to d/r, gives them an idea of what they might experience......

Generic name - leuprolide acetate
Trade name - Prostap
Uses - GnRH agonist. It causes dramatic reductions in estrogen, FSH, and LH levels and simulates the menopause. It is used to treat endometriosis because endometrial cells are dependent upon estrogen for growth and survival. It is also used to "down-regulate" patients undergoing IVF. 
Effects - heart palpitations, headaches, fainting, dry mouth, thirst, chest pain, appetite changes, pain in muscles and joints, anxiety, hot flushes, personality disorder, pins and needles, memory disturbances, fatigue, delusions, dizziness, bleeding into the skin, hair loss, painful urination, nausea and abdominal pain, breast milk production, leg pain, visual disturbances, enlarged lymph glands, insomnia, changes in blood pressure.

Kizzy - I'm so glad your appointment went well i can't wait to start jabbing now... . They told me the same about the scans, they said i will start jabbing on the 11th and go back 8 days later for a scan on the 19th, but they said i probably won't be ready until the 2nd scan a few days later as most people need to stim for 10-12 days.

Oh and i'm not even going to mention the game last night, i will just pretend it didn't happen....   

And a big  for all the other Scottish Girls, i hope you ae all doing well..... 

Well going to nip out and and get some shopping, a/f is due today and i think i can feel the old  coming. And if it's going to be as heavy as everyone says then i would rather be at home when she arrives rather than walking around Morrissons  !!!

Bye for now.....
Tracyxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Kizzy -  Just popping on to wish you luck with your IVF (where is your diary this time round).    Oh the jabs  .. how that brings back memories from IUI     I was fine with the pen but hopeless with the BIG needle.  I would sit there for ages saying 'right after 3'  and that went on for hours  

Hi Tracy... think we were on the Renfrewshire thread together ..  good luck as well.

Hi to everyone else sending you all    for tx .... check out my picture of ds in his best gear ...  

Kx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!

Kizzy- I agree with Agora, put the needle in slowly and I put it in straight. i skipped around the room too for about 10 min whle i attempted to put it in the first time i did it mysel, but once i had done it, i didnt know what I had been so worried about!! DP did some of the injections but I actually found it most comfortable when i did it myself. I had the Gonal F inj pen and found the hardest thing wsa keepng it in for the 10 seconds after pressing the button! Sure you will be fine, dont worry!

Tracy-I read about the awful night you had after your prostap inj, that must have been really scary. glad you have at least found some info to put your mind at rest.

Carrie- good to see you back on, Hope the pregnancy is going well.

Treaco-nice to see you back on too. Hope all well with you.

Take care

Janet


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello Ladies!

Tracy glad you are feeling better! Wow thats some list of side effects, I deffo had a few of those, personality disorder, memory loss,anxiety and hot flushes were deffo top of list!!   
 on football, Katrina will have a good laugh about it    At least Rangers first CL game is at home!!  

Hi Keira, be patient luv not started my diary yet!!!   Will do one for 2WW    I doubt I'll be able to merrily stick a needle in me right away, will prob sit there for half an hour!!    

Janet thanks for tips hun, I had images of me stabbing needle in like a dart      I think slowly sounds more sensible!!   Soooooooo not looking forward to it, DP will be at work which I think is best, cos I will be a nightmare!! 


Katrina - any sign of   yet? 

good luck everyone


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya

Tracy glad systoms not as bad now honey.

Kizzy still awiting on AF, I have cramp today, think she should be here tomorrow, I phoned Jean and she said there are several appointments left so hopefully I will get in, come on AF.

At work so better go.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Really hope you get AF soon Katrina and get started.

I had a false start AF so when I phoned and tried to book tx and they said it was booked up I was mega upset!! But luckily AF didnt start for 2 days later and I got in  
Sending you lots of positive thoughts, we all should have our   by christmas!!!     

xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy good luck for starting injections tomorrow    you'll be fine honey.

Having a quiet night DH has gone to the game.  I am saying nothing about the game last night as Rangers are playing tonight.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

No way I just did a big long post and I've lost it! Grrrrrrr   

Best say nowt about game katrina      but at least you are playing at home, celtic have an awful away record in CL   

I am soooo not looking forward to injections tomorrow!! Cant imagine sticking needle in my stomach, arrghghh!! But I'll do it for sake of yet to be born one      

Will let you know how i get on      !!!!!

I asked the clinic about aspirin 75mg yesteday cos its meant to help blood flow to womb after ET, and the nurse said she'd bring it up at morning meeting today with consultants and she phoned today and said YES I can take it!!!    Anything is worth a shot! Being unexplained is crap, I'd try owt to get preggers!!!   

I also stopped smoking completely on suday, and havent had a cig since, dead proud of me!!! I havent even wanted to, didnt smoke hardly any anyways so its easy, just needed to go the final mile!   Havent used any aids, just my will power and determination to get a BFP this time!!           


good luck everyone, talk soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Kizzy

Thats good you have stopped smoking completly, I smoke when I have a drink so wont be drinking that means no smoking.

I might ask them about asprin as well cause I have a family history of thrumbosis, my mum, aunt and gran are all bad with it, so asprin might help me.

Hiya to all the other scottish girls.

Need a AF dance hope it comes tomorrow.

Katrina


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Better not mention any football, I think there's a gubbing afoot (again!!!)  I'm glad i'm a killie supporter, we never have to worry about CL!!!!

I don't know if any of youknow about my last ivf, it did work, but I had a m/c.  The week before I went to GRi for preg scan, I went to my local EPU and had a scan there and there was a heartbeat, but when I went to GRI and had my scan there wasn't. (Keira will most defo remember!!)  As you know, you don't get miscarriage testing until you have three m/c's, but obviously if you only get three attempts at ivf, it's all a bit late.

My point to mentioning this is (yes, there is a point) is that I asked about aspirin when I went back for my follow up appt in June this year, I was told no they didn't think aspirin would help, but they would refer me to haemo clinic.  When (for the v. short time I was preg) I had any blood tests done, my platelet levels were always really high, but no-one really bothered with them until a midwife at my EPU noticed and brought it up.  Having high platelet levels means your blood clots and there might have been a clot which stopped my baby breathing - we will never know for sure but sometimes having a reason for it happening helps.  Hopefully during this next cycle, I will be attending both a haemo clinic and ACS and I may be monitored a bit more closely.

I am really sorry, I have ranted on there, but to be told only 3 months ago, no we don't really agree with aspirin and now they have changed their minds, its a bit annoying.  I did say then that a lot a IVF clininc recommend aspirin, but they recommend it at different times, so I'd be careful.

katrinar -                  
theres a wee af dance for you

kizzy -    with the injections tomorrow, it'll be easy once you get started  . You are now officially on the ivf rollercoaster. 


Tracy - how are you feeling today?

Keira - hello missus, your wee man is looking gorgeous as usual!!!!

Hi also to treaco, agora, and anyone else i've missed and apologies again for my earlier rant.

Take care girls......

dl xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

DL dont worry about ranting, I'm sorry you've been thru a rough time hun, I read about aspirin on here and other sources so thought I'd ask, didnt expect them to say yes really. how frustrating that must be for you, wishing you loads of luck for next time!!    

Katrina, thats good that you only smoked when drinking, so now there's no drinking involved you should be fine!!  I honestly cant say I miss what little I did smoke, I used to smoke at work not at home and when ppl come in from their breaks I think god that STINKS!!!  so glad I dont smell like that anymore ( well there's the BO problem but never mind hee hee!!)    I darent ask, but did Teddy Bears get beat last night? At home!?   I was too busy watching heroes for 3 hours    After episode had finished on BBC 2 the guy said there's a special double bill on next thurs but if you want to watch it NOW turn over to BBC3!! So I couldnt resist!!   

AF dance for you honey!!                    

Well - *I DID MY FIRST INJECTION THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

AND IT DIDNT HURT!! IT WAS SO EASY!!! so please dont worry girls, it really is easy and you cant feel the needle at all, and I hate needles!! didnt even draw blood, there is a tiny red dot where it went in. the pen is really good, really easy, no faffing mixing up drugs!! Yippeeeeeee!!!!  I'm so happy!! ( weirdo!!  )
I was worried all last night ( thats why had heroes fest on telly to take my mind of it!!), stomach was in knots this morning, but I had to get up to do snuff at 7am so I did that first then calmly got pen from fridge, attached needle, pulled out plunger, sat on sofa, took a deep breath and slid the needle in to my tum ( thank god I'm not a skinnie minnie!!!!  ), didnt hesitate just did it, or I might've lost my nerve!! Was a bit fiddly when i realised I couldnt hold needle in and press plunger down with same hand so just held pen with one hand and used other to plunge!!

Now I know its fine I know you will all be fine...Tracy dont worry hun  

hello to everyone else - Agora, Janet, Keira, Carrie and Bev - how are you luv, not heard from you in a few days, how's stimming going? when's first scan? must be soon   

Sending you all lots of luck, positive thoughts and baby dust   

Talk laters xx

p.s I did hypno cd last night, wonder if it helped with injection this morning, i really thought I wouldnt be able to do it and would jump around room for half hour first!!


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done kizzy wot a girl.  You are putting the rest of us to shame!

I know I'm not ever on this early but I feel soooo bad about ranting last night.  This is a really cheery thread, and I've probably depressed you all.  Again I am really sorry and promise not to moan any more.     

The good thing is it did work first time, so heres a few positive (and sticky) vibes for the rest of you.                                       ^                    

Happy thursday to all you lovely scottish girlies and please forgive my rant (it is really not like me!!!)

Have a good day.

dl xxxxxxx

ps i read somewhere that pure grape juice is recommended (I think it was zita west) instead of aspirin, something about they both have the same effects, but i'm not really sure. Will try to find it and let you all know.

Bye this time.................


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya got AF I am booked for Prostrap 10.10.07 DH Birthday.

Be back later before I am cought  

katrina


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Kizzy you are my hero........        

I am so proud of you... .  I am so glad i am only a few weeks behind you as you can be my guinea pig  , they can practice everything on you first then you can tell me all about it!!.  Someone told me you can do the injection with one hand if you wrap your 4 fingers round the pen and put your thumb on the plunger, then sort of stab it in!!..... , did you put the needle in at an angle or straight?. 

Katrinar what time is your appointment as i have an appointment on the 10th Oct at 10am to have my baseline scan and to collect my sniffer & stims.... , might see you there!! (so no hiding).  Can't remember if you've ever had a prostap jab before but if not then don't worry you don't feel a thing, they will ask if you want it in your stomach or hip, go with the hip it absorbs better!!..

Still  yet but i feel as if it could start at any moment.  Typical as i have been at home all day tuesday & wednesday doing nothing waiting on the old witch   to arrive and nothing, and now today i am really busy and out all day and i bet she comes today!!!....bloody typical  .

How are all you other Scottish Girls, hope you are all doing well, sending lots of positive vibes.....   

Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

oh my you girls are angels! thanks for the support re the needle trauma!   

what was I worrying about eh?!


DL hun please dont worry about ranting, this website is great for ranting!! You rant away lovie!      hee hee   Let me know about the grape juice! Natural is best  

Katrina, fantastic!! You got your d/r appt. Not long now hun. I had the jab in my stomach and didnt feel a thing.   Hope you have an easy down reg, by time you go for prostap I'll be on 2WW, eeek   Oh and I hear Rangers won, well done, might be different away from home hee hee  


Tracy, guinea pig indeed!!     Its good that I can tell you things, really helps having support on here    I put the needle in straight ish   Was just so happy to get it in I cant remember too much!! I will try the method you suggested for doing plunger  


Hello to everyone else, take care


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls was wondering if i could join yous i am doing  IVF number 6 at GRI, but this time i am using sisters eggs!!!!!! i had a BFP in june last year but M/C, then i went out to istanbul in july for ivf #5 at base scan they found a huge hydro and i was cancelled  , returned home and managed to get a bilateral salpingectomy and division of adhesions on the NHS. I then returned to istanbul in jan and had IVF which turned out my egg store was crap and only produded 2 crap eggs, so now my very very last chance is this one using my wondeful wee sisters eggs.    .  i had my first prostap at the end of aug and take a second on the 23rd wee sis had her firsts last week  . we go for base scans on the 10th oct and pray we get to start stimming then.
i have just returned from tenerife on monday had 2 weeks to chill out in the sun before we start, but am back at work tonight and on for 4 nights      . 
this time we are under DR lyall as i had a fall out with dr yates, but it really doesnt matter as mostly you just see the nurses who are all great.
3 days till i give myself 2nd prostap then be as mad as a brush again       no actually i have been quite sane this time round for some reason.
good luck to everyone.
buster xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi buster welcome !!  

Wishing you lots of luck for cycle no.6!!   

What a lovely gift from your sister  

Nice that your family are supporting you, my bro offered to pay for IVF for me last week but I could pay myself just dont wanna just now while its free   

Sending you lots of positive thoughts!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Buster,

I am on my 1st cycle of IVF at the GRI and just had my prostap jab last Thursday (13th) and i go for my baseline scan on the 10th October too so i might see you both there!!.... 

Welcome to our little "Scottish Girls" family, the more the merrier...... 

Tracyxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovelly ladies

Kizzy well done you    it should be easier from now on.

Buster welcome back hon, thats so lovelly your sister is giving you her eggs, wishing you the best of luck   

Tracy my appointment is at 8.15 on the 10th so should be in and out before you are there, how long are you in for to get your prostrap jab as going back to work.


DL dont worry about ranting honey, thas what we are here for  

Does anyone know if last nights heroes is repeated as I missed it, I forgot all about it and watched Torn, which was quite good.

We will need to wear a colour when we go to the GRI to identify each other   , we should have a Xmas meet, what do you all think?

I am off for a long weekend now go back on Tuesday so I might go to Glasgow tomorrow for some retail therapy.

Katrina


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well.  Can't believe how quick its came round - go for my baseline scan on Tuesday - Haven't felt that bad of the nasal sprays but getting bit aprehensive about starting the injections.  Anyone else at Dundee on Tuesday?  Speak to you all soon.  Take care love aikybeats.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry have not posted for a few days, firstly my Laptop has been out of Action (DH says no wonder it only logs onto one site )

I have also not been feeling too good.  Feel like I'm carring watermelons, so have been going to bed early.
Thank-goodnes I have my scan tomorrow coz there has been loads of action happening in my ovaries, so cant wait.

Welcome to Buster, you will defo get all the support you need,

Kizzy, WELL DONE on the jabs, its not soooo bad hey, takes a few day to get into the system and you will now when it has  

Kareina, enjoy the long weekend and enjoy the retail therapy, my favorite therapy.

D/L Ranting is good for you gets it off the chest so to speak.

Tracy what would you do without Kizzy, at lest she gets to try out things before you and you can learn from her experience too   Glad that you are doing okay except for those nasty side affects.

Hiya Aikybeats, glad to hear the spray is going well, I might be in Dundee on Tuesday all depened on my scan tommorow, hopefully will be there for EC, will let you know tomorrow night.  Dont worry abt injections they are really dead easy. 

Well ladies sorry if I have forgotten to mention anyone, just not quite with it tonight.  DH going away at the weekend and trying to bake him a Banana Loaf to take, did promise so am off to the Kitchen.
Take care ladies
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning! Stole this little game from IUI thread  second injection went well too!     

1. Whats your nickname? Kizzymouse, Linz ( my real name is lindsay!!)
2. Trainers or heels? Both, depending on the occasion, but all time faves are converse baseball boots!!
3. G string or granny pants? Ooh hate G strings,dont like feeling of knickers being up my bum all the time ha ha! Prefer boy shorts or hi leg briefs. 
4. What car do you drive? VW Golf ( Old Bessie as we call her!!)
5. One superpower; what would it be? Hmmmm, I would probably say be like Hiro on Heroes...bend space and time!!
6. How do you spoil yourself? Reading a good thriller, buying shoes on ebay, gin & tonic, & smoky bacon crisps! whilst watching a great film!
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? G&T with a slice of lemon or lime. 
8.What makes you angry? Narrow minded people, bigots, bullies, animal or child cruelty
9.Where's your favourite city? London or Glasgow  
10.Sport or sofa? sofa deffo!!  
11.Designer or high street? Both
12.Text or talk? Both - but texting is so handy if you arent in mood to talk!
13. Mates or your man? Man (friends are so important too tho)
14.What was your favourite children's book? What Katy did series
15.Favourite fast food? Pizza!!  
16.Top 3 films of all time? Too hard to pick three!! Ehmm ... Goodfellas, Shawshank Redemption, Play Misty For Me.
17.Most magical time of your life? I hope I will have lots to come, I think getting a BFP will be it!! Have had magical times- but that would be ultimate! 
18.Do you speak any other language? Not very well!! French at school and German slightly. Can read other languages better than i can speak them!
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? Ipod ( suppose i better say DP too hee hee ) 
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I used to play football for a womens team when i lived in germany!! I was left back


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Zulu, Just wanted to wish you lots and lots of   for today!!.  
My fingers are crossed that you get lots of big follies..... 

Remember to come on and let us know
Tracyxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Kizzy you thief.......stealing games!! 

1. Whats your nickname? (None, can't get much from Tracy)
2. Trainers or heels?  Mostly trainers or little flat pumps.  Have never been a heel person!!
3. G string or granny pants? At the moment its mainly boy shorts as i just bought a load last week, but never ever g-strings/thongs they are just wrong, i'm too fat for them anyway all my rolls of fat just hang out!!.....
4. What car do you drive? Black Audi A4, but fancy a change so going to look at new cars this week.
5. One superpower; what would it be?.  Couldn't be flying as i hate heights so it must be to be indestructible just like the cheerleader.
6. How do you spoil yourself? Sitting watching a good film with a chinese takeaway!!.... 
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? I don't drink but on special occasions eg Christmas/Birthdays i drink Martini Asti or Cherry Lambrini. 
8.What makes you angry? Defo animal or child cruelty, people who don't take infertility seriously, nosey people.
9.Where's your favourite city? None, hate busy cities, but i do all my clothes shopping in Paisley so i'll say Paisley!!
10.Sport or sofa? Sofa, but do enjoy swimming oh and internet surfing (Does that count as a sport  )!! 
11.Designer or high street? High Street, too fat for designer!!..... 
12.Text or talk? Both, but i text more.  All my family are in Ireland so it's expensive to call all the time so we send txt almost everyday to keep in touch!!
13. Mates or your man? Man (We have been together 14yrs and he is my best friend through thick and thin!!)
14.What was your favourite children's book? Can't remember, don't think i liked books!!
15.Favourite fast food? Them all!!.... , but chinese & pizza are my favs!!
16.Top 3 films of all time? I am a sucker for romantic comedies so love films like 50 first dates, sweet home Alabama, 10 things i hate about you, shes all that. Oh and i love weepies too so love the green mile and Man on fire...  
17.Most magical time of your life? Having my daughter, well actually no that was the most painful time of my life, probably 5 mins after having her when the pain was over .
18.Do you speak any other language? No
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island?  A helicopter complete with a pilot.... . Probably a lighter.
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I am currently a member of weight watchers trying to loss weight before my IVF.

Tracyxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone – hope your fine.  Kizzymouse – glad your 2nd injection went well.  LIL41 – welcome – am sure you will find out all the info you need to know here.  The girls are all lovely here and I have found it undoubtedly the best place to be.

I have a question, that is not very important but would like some advice.  Seems trivial but I wanted to ask to check.  I am not a big drinker and in fact only have a drink if I go out. Not had a drink for 5 weeks. Next Saturday I am bridesmaid at my friends hen night and then I am giving a speech at the wedding.  Was just wanting to check if it would be okay to perhaps have a glass of wine (for dutch courage!!).At that stage I will be stimming.  Hope everyone has a nice weekend.  Be back in touch to let you know how baseline scan went on Tuesday – love to all. Aikybeats.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Aikybeats,

I would go ahead with your glass of wine or 2 or 3  !! as it won't make any differance to your treatment and actually it might help as it will help you relax and wind down and get rid of all the stress, so go and have a good time!!.... 

Tracyxx


----------



## dl (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well.

Kizzy- you are such a show off   I will never be able to do them myself.!!!!  
        Well done!!!!!

Aikybeats - I would have a wee drink, and agree with Tracy.

Tracy - I think you and I have been separated at birth!!   

I nearly agreed with all your answers.  I too am too fat for designer, like a good weepy, love my man to bits, (we are together 10 years next weekend   ) I have a black A6 and my dh has an A3, same random fact (although I am really struggling).  I have to agree with Kizzy though, nothing beats a good G+T and a pizza

Scary, eh?? 

Hi Lil, welcome, you should get loads of info here, and all the girls have been really welcoming to me.


Zulu - Good luck with your scan today   

Hi to Agora and katrinar and hi to kim, welcome and good luck.

Have any of you heard orange (the colour) is supposed to be lucky? Especially in relation to fertility.      
I'm off to buy some orange pants, got Haemo clinic on Tuesday and then Prostap on Wed (hopefully).

I had absolutely no symptoms last time, so heres hoping.....

Wee neice is staying this weekend, so away to get her dressed (I now its late  but she's at her aunties  ), going on  some retail therapy.

Have a good day everyone

Love

DL xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Welcome Lil, feel free to ask away and we'll try to help you. Try not get stressed, it the worst thing you can do hun. Positive thoughts for you madam!    

Hi aikybeats I dont think a few drinks will harm you when stimming. Good luck for wedding!  

Hi DL yes orange is a very positive colour  I bought an orange wristband from here last year!
Oops didnt meant to show off       I actually enjoy the injections ( weirdo!  ) cos I feel like its a step closer to my goal  
Good luck with D/R chick 

Hi Tracy, love the answers!! How are you feeling? Has  showed up yet?

GOOD LUCK BEV FOR SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE YOU HAVE LOTS OF LOVELY FOLLIES!!!!!!!!!!!      

I am having loads of hot flushes still and get so warm at night   S'pose those symptoms will go soon, praise the lord!!  

Talk laters xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi DL,

That is spooky...... , we are very similar.  I had to join ww as at my last appointment with the GRI (Nov last year) the nurse kindly mentioned that i was very overweight, and was i aware that i was reducing my chances of the IVF working?  .  She said my BMI was just under their limit of 30 (it was 29.6 or something) and that it should ideally be around 25 if i wanted to give myself the best chance , so it had took me a long time to save the £3000 for the treatment so i didn't want to throw it away so i went away and joined ww.  I havn't got down to the BMI of 25 yet but i have lost 1 and 1/2 stone so it is around 26ish, but i decided to go ahead with the treatment now as i am 30 next month and didn't want age to become a factor aswell.

Tracyxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Yipee the old witch  has finally showed up, its very light but who cares it's here     

I know that sounds crazy but i feel like its another  passed as i feel one step closer...... .  I feel like i am just trying to do one step at a time so after getting my d/r jab i new the next step was for a/f to show, so now i know i am just waiting on my baseline scan......only 19 days to go!!.... 


Tracyxx


----------



## doozer (Aug 28, 2006)

Message for Kizzy Mouse.
Hi! I have my first appt with GRI in october. I have had 6 failed IUI's at Monklands and after the 4th they refer you for ivf. That was back in december i think (seems so long ago now). Do you think that i will start ivf more or less straight away after they have they have seen me or will I be on to their waiting list which i have heard is very long? I know if you live in the glasgow area you are seen faster but because i live in lanarkshire i am worried i may have a bit of a wait. A friend of mine who is going to be getting icsi had her first appt in april and has to wait until august 2008.
fingers crossed for your first go with the big guns!!
thanks,
doozer xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the welcome, feeling better already after dl's cuddles and kizzy's +ve thoughts (and well done you on stopping the weed - I kicked it a couple of years ago so I know how hard it is) .  It's lovely to know there's support around.

Aikybeats - no drinking for 5 weeks, wow, don't think I could manage that right now.  I've certainly cut down (andhave managed to cut out most of the caffeine just now).

I've also done weightwatchers - the core plan is the best diet in the world but it is easy to fall off the wagon a bit.

I'm a bit of a novice at this stuff just now, so please stay with me til I get up to speed.

Hugs & Kisses to you all 

LIL


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Doozer, I had last IUI in Dec 2006 then the clinic ( I'm dumfries and galloway ) referred me to GRI for IVF. I got a letter in Feb 2007 saying my first appt was October 3rd    But I kept phoning and got a cancellation!!   So my first ever appointment was May 07. My clinic said they go by your first IUI so I had technically been on waiting list for a year already when I was referred.

But didnt start anything until August cos you have to get your pre screening and post screening appts and it can take awhile!   Plus there's blood tests to be done etc and forms to be filled in  

Plus I hadnt heard anything after May appt ( first one) and phoned up and they were like oh you're on the waiting list and it wont be til next year and I was like YOU WHAT!!? They said yeah you had IUI this year and I was like NOOOOOOOO 2006 !!!!     So they scrabbled around getting my appts sorted out and I think first one was July. Got some blood tests done at my docs to save me travelling up too much. ( 160 mile round trip each time   )
I am just glad I phoned cos I would've still been waiting!! Good luck hun  


Tracy, the bloody cheek, most of the nurses arent skinny!   She also said to me losing weight helps ( but hey wot about the massive women who get preggers and druggies and alkies eh!!?) She said their upper limit was BMI of 35, mines was 30 or just under   So she said it was fine but said losing weight helps get pregnant. I have been eating healthier for months now, but dont weigh myself and last time I went they didnt even weigh me!!  I wanted them too to see if I had lost any but forgot to ask!!  
Maybe its different level for us old gits?    We're allowed a bit of fat hee hee!! Certainly helps with injections!!   Glad AF showed, and that it seems light, hope it doesnt turn evil!  


LIL, thanks for good wishes on me giving up smoking, I dont miss it hardly at all! I drink water now instead and eat apples and chew sugar free gum!!

Well its nearly home time yipee!! I am working at Fir Park tomorrow again, Gretna got Dundee UTD, please god let us have our first SPL win!!!!     So I'm away all day, then I'm working Sun - Thurs shift next week, BUT I FINISH THURS NIGHT FOR 2 AND A HALF WEEKS YAY!!!  


Hope you all have a nice weekend, hope you got on fine Bev    

Bye for now xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Whats your nickname? Trina or DH calls me Doc (as I have cold hands and when the Doctor tuches you so do they)  
2. Trainers or heels?  Both, but heels do kill me.
3. G string or granny pants? Both, wear G strings at the weekend and going out dont want any VPL
4. What car do you drive? Corsa
5. One superpower; what would it be? Superman (superwoman)  
6. How do you spoil yourself? Night in with a chinese and something good to watch
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? Vodka and coke (diet) 
8.What makes you angry? Cruelty of any kind, thoughtfullness and liar's 
9.Where's your favourite city? Glasgow 
10.Sport or sofa? sofa 
11.Designer or high street? Both
12.Text or talk? Both but sometimes better to talk
13. Mates or your man? Man, but love spending time with mates
14.What was your favourite children's book? cant remember
15.Favourite fast food? Pizza!! 
16.Top 3 films of all time?  Dirty Dancing, Grease and coyote ugly
17.Most magical time of your life? When I found out I was pregnant
18.Do you speak any other language? No 
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? Chocolate and lots of it.
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you).....I used to play the kazoo in primary school (couldnt play anything else or sing)    

Welcome Lil you are in the best place honey, I took AF yesterday and start DR on the 10th October so we will be   buddies 

Kizzy glad you are coping really well with injections, I know what you mean that you feel you are doing something.

Tracy glad AF showed, weird saying that but when you are starting TX you wish them to come  .

Had a good day in glasgow, bought a top and some skin care stuff, was great to lave a relaxing day in Glasgow.

Hello to everyone else I have missed will be back on later, just going to put dinner on.

Katrina


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112412.0

N x


----------

